# The Mass Effect 3 Thread



## Cain (Mar 7, 2012)

Because the other Mass Effect 3 thread in R&R is frankly in the wrong subforum, and has basically devolved into a through and through discussion about ME3, this thread aims to stop that derailment.

So, FaF, talk about all things Mass Effect 3, but please use spoiler tags if you have something about the storyline.

Myself, I have not played the game yet, but will hopefully soon, but I will say is that it looks amazing from the trailers.
The multiplayer, I'm not so keen on, I think EA muscled in some multiplayer so it could gain some attention and more profit, I don't know.
I do know, is that gay relationships are in ME3, and I've been waiting for that for a while, as some might have seen my posts about Garrus.

Anyways, ME3 Thread, GO.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 7, 2012)

mine has been shipped today... the european release is tomorrow 
but i am SO pumped for this! they seem to have dumbed it down a little but other things from ME2 seem to be improved. and besides... i finally want to finish the reapers!^^
ive heard that the ending makes no sense and is a huge disappointment but to be fair, it was really hard to live up to the hype in the first place.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 7, 2012)

You still can't be gay with Garrus, or anyone that wasn't already gay / bi in the previous games' story, for that matter.
They added two new characters that serve as this game's touted homosexual romance.

Been watching my fiance play it. I'm going to wait to play 3 until I've finished the game through 1 and 2, so I get the full experience.
So I've got a looooot of fucking playing on my hands until I get to it. Lol.

Really seems like they were pandering to the fans in this one, so far. 
I'm not complaining, either. Some people hate that kind of shit. I love it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 7, 2012)

European release soon. I'm so hyped. I'm grumpy about the multiplayer ending affection, but I will live with it


----------



## Cain (Mar 7, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> You still can't be gay with Garrus, or anyone that wasn't already gay / bi in the previous games' story, for that matter.
> They added two new characters that serve as this game's touted homosexual romance.
> 
> Been watching my fiance play it. I'm going to wait to play 3 until I've finished the game through 1 and 2, so I get the full experience.
> ...


Fuck it, I'll just do what I did in ME2.
Create a new character, FemShep, and play with her.
I ended up progressing way further in the story and actually finishing with FemShep, waaaay before I finished with MaleShep. I don't think I ever finished MaleShep's campaign.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 7, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Fuck it, I'll just do what I did in ME2.
> Create a new character, FemShep, and play with her.
> I ended up progressing way further in the story and actually finishing with FemShep, waaaay before I finished with MaleShep. I don't think I ever finished MaleShep's campaign.


You did all that trouble just to get buttsecks from Garrus. I tilt my hat.
As for me I'll keep going on with Tali


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 7, 2012)

I haven't gotten far in 2, but I plan to romance Garrus in 2 and 3 anyway, both because he's my favorite ME character and because all of his scenes are just ridiculously adorable.


----------



## Cain (Mar 7, 2012)

From ME2's characters, the only ones I'm likely to get into a romance with are Tali and Garrus. Screw humans, aliens all the way.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 7, 2012)

garrus' scenes were adorable but tali's were great in that regard, too^^ its especially funny when you talk to her after shepard sex'd her up X3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 7, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> From ME2's characters, the only ones I'm likely to get into a romance with are Tali and Garrus. Screw humans, aliens all the way.


Tali and Garrus are my fave characters in the series.
Humans are just so boring


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 7, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Tali and Garrus are my fave characters in the series.
> Humans are just so boring



it doesnt help that humans always look super creepy in bioware games X3 isnt that right, commander?


----------



## Elim Garak (Mar 7, 2012)

Typical that furries are talking about boning the aliens.

Anyways, the story feels so bland and honestly the game's story is meh to me.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 7, 2012)

Caroline Dax said:


> Typical that furries are talking about boning the aliens.
> 
> Anyways, the story feels so bland and honestly the game's story is meh to me.


How has that got anything to do with being a furry?
Have you played the Mass effects? sounds like you have not. The whole Effect-verse is very well thought and the story hasn't even finished yet. Unless ofc you have already played all the Mass effects and scoured through every sidequest


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 7, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> How has that got anything to do with being a furry?
> Have you played the Mass effects? sounds like you have not. The whole Effect-verse is very well thought and the story hasn't even finished yet. Unless ofc you have already played all the Mass effects and scoured through every sidequest


So your argument is, "you have to play every last sidequest otherwise you're not a true fan"?


----------



## shteev (Mar 7, 2012)

I lost all my saves when I reinstalled windows, so when I start ME 3 I won't have my awesome Shepard.

I bought it today, will start tomorrow.
I am expecting to shit brix.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 7, 2012)

shteev said:


> I lost all my saves when I reinstalled windows, so when I start ME 3 I won't have my awesome Shepard.
> 
> I bought it today, will start tomorrow.
> I am expecting to shit brix.


Mass Effect 3 is a standalone game, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## shteev (Mar 7, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> I haven't gotten far in 2, but I plan to romance Garrus in 2 and 3 anyway, both because he's my favorite ME character and because all of his scenes are just ridiculously adorable.



Totally going to have hot mansecks with Garrus in 3.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 7, 2012)

shteev said:


> Totally going to have hot mansecks with Garrus in 3.


Again, you can't sex with Garrus in mass effect 3.
If you want to sex up Garrus so badly then go read mass erect.


----------



## veeno (Mar 7, 2012)

Tali.

That is all


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 7, 2012)

Almost everything I hear about ME3 is terrible :c

And Tali's portrait is a shoop of a stock photo? Goddamnit Bioware, put some fucking effort in, you already pulled that shit in NWN.


----------



## shteev (Mar 7, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Again, you can't sex with Garrus in mass effect 3.
> If you want to sex up Garrus so badly then go read mass erect.



THEN FEMSHEP TIME.

Meh, I don't mind going for another possibly gay dude in the game.
But(t), fuck, man, I'm semi-disappointed now.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 7, 2012)

shteev said:


> THEN FEMSHEP TIME.


Lemme rephrase that you can't have sex with garrus as a guy or girl.


LizardKing said:


> Almost everything I hear about ME3 is terrible :c
> 
> And Tali's portrait is a shoop of a stock photo? Goddamnit Bioware, put  some fucking effort in, you already pulled that shit in NWN.


Bioware, "we ain't doing shit, people going to buy our shit anyways"


----------



## shteev (Mar 7, 2012)

â€‹fuck


----------



## veeno (Mar 7, 2012)

shteev said:


> â€‹fuck


I think you meen

FUCK


----------



## shteev (Mar 7, 2012)

veeno said:


> I think you meen
> 
> FUCK



Whatever, I'll still enjoy the game regardless.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 8, 2012)

Caroline Dax said:


> Typical that furries *nerds* are talking about boning the aliens.


Fixed that for you.

Also, there's plenty of implied sex.
Yes, with Garrus.
I mean, hell, Femshep even 



Spoiler: Romance spoilers, kind of.



shows up in her bra and underwear after one of his romance scenes. And then she wakes up and they talk about some shit about saving people or Reapers or whatever. Implying that they went through with it.


 Unless you're talking about full porn, which obviously isn't going to happen.

I don't mind needing to pick apart absolutely everything to get the "BEST" ending.
This is an RPG, after all. (Regardless of how much it wants to be Gears of War, at times.)

Also, the Tali face thing pissed me off, because it was just so lazy.


----------



## Elim Garak (Mar 8, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> How has that got anything to do with being a furry?
> Have you played the Mass effects? sounds like you have not. The whole Effect-verse is very well thought and the story hasn't even finished yet. Unless ofc you have already played all the Mass effects and scoured through every sidequest


I played ME1 and ME2 with most of the sidequests. ME3 feels different, it feels less compelling to me.
Where I would play ME1 for hours on end and not wanting to stop playing, ME3 is meh let's take a break after an hour and half.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm enjoying the game.

A few criticisms, a couple in spoilers:

1. Buuuuuuuuuuuuuugs, there are more spots where I've been stuck on stairs, the AI is flapping in the wind during a fight, and others than I can count.

2. Speaking of AI, I'm pretty Ass Effect 3 has a friendly fire achievement because your allied NPC's sure do find creative ways of getting in your sights during a fight.

Gameplay wise, it feels like 2 but has all the bugs and AI issues of Ass Effect 1.



Spoiler: Continued criticism



3. All the friends you've lost, all the evil you committed and all the hard decisions, and it's the death of the only human child in the entire Ass Effect universe is the event that gives Shephard PTSD?

4. I don't know how far I am, but I have a feeling I've gone quit a ways. I hate being limited to only a few NPC allies. Hell, there's not even a krogan yet. I like Garrus and Liara, yes, but the character selection in 2 was so much more... expansive.

5. Engaging NPC's, in conversation, etc. I honestly don't feel connected to my team and that's after trying to engage in as much dialogue as possible. I think this is a result of being limited to only a few characters. You run out of things to talk about, fast.



These are pre-20 hour early impressions, however.


----------



## veeno (Mar 9, 2012)

I am loving the game


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 9, 2012)

Hearing that Mass Effect 3 sucks when I didn't get it makes me feel good for some reason. 

If only there were a word for that. :v



CannonFodder said:


> Again, you can't sex with Garrus in mass effect 3.
> If you want to sex up Garrus so badly then go read *mass erect*.



....

TO THE GOOGLEMOBILE!


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 10, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Again, you can't sex with Garrus in mass effect 3.
> If you want to sex up Garrus so badly then go read mass erect.



Semi-true. You can sex Garrus and Tali but only if you initiated that relationship is Ass Effect 2.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 10, 2012)

Fuck me sideways. Bioware sure fucked the ending up, and the character selection.
Me2 was superior in many ways.
That Tali face...Pisses me off so much.It's just a cheap photoshop <- Spoiler
 I refuse to believe she looks like that. I will stick to what I really think she looks like


----------



## Cain (Mar 10, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Fuck me sideways. Bioware sure fucked the ending up, and the character selection.
> Me2 was superior in many ways.
> That Tali face...Pisses me off so much.It's just a cheap photoshop <- Spoiler
> I refuse to believe she looks like that. I will stick to what I really think she looks like


:c
Dissapoint.

I actually imagined her to be moar alien. Like, non-human alien. Laem.


----------



## shteev (Mar 10, 2012)

Downloaded the game and was surprised to see that Origin wouldn't be a fuckton of a pain in the ass. Good start. As for the actual game...

The gameplay mechanics are similar to Mass Effect 2, which I like, so there's really nothing I don't mind there. Also, I find that the conversational aspect of the game is just as good as before. Nothing dramatically different, no problems. The updated scanning system on the galaxy map is awesome. I love the thought of the Reapers dropping in on me if I make too much activity. It adds an anticipation aspect and, ultimately, makes it more fun. Quests are just as fun as Mass Effect 2, and the side quests are also fun. Nothing really improved here overall, which isn't bad. BioWare really hit the nail on the head with Mass Effect 2 and there isn't much that they had to improve. Lastly, the whole "galactic readiness" system is pretty neat, and I love making alliances between races to prepare the galaxy.

OH, and EDI having a body is fucking cool.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 10, 2012)

shteev said:


> Downloaded the game and was surprised to see that Origin wouldn't be a fuckton of a pain in the ass. Good start. As for the actual game...
> 
> The gameplay mechanics are similar to Mass Effect 2, which I like, so there's really nothing I don't mind there. Also, I find that the conversational aspect of the game is just as good as before. Nothing dramatically different, no problems. The updated scanning system on the galaxy map is awesome. I love the thought of the Reapers dropping in on me if I make too much activity. It adds an anticipation aspect and, ultimately, makes it more fun. Quests are just as fun as Mass Effect 2, and the side quests are also fun. Nothing really improved here overall, which isn't bad. BioWare really hit the nail on the head with Mass Effect 2 and there isn't much that they had to improve. Lastly, the whole "galactic readiness" system is pretty neat, and I love making alliances between races to prepare the galaxy.
> 
> OH, and EDI having a body is fucking cool.


I can disagree with most of this post. The conversations are more limited, if you even can start one, The galaxy scanning is retarded. It was retarded in ME2 and it is still today, but now it's even more useless.
The quests that were mostly picked up by eavesdropping a randumb person was annoying, and the ones you got by talking to people were just too short.
The gameplay was good though, I felt at home with it.
The story itself required so many useless sacrifices it made my head hurt. I didn't save all those crewmembers in Me2 just to see them getting killed in a cinematic required by the plot.


Spoiler: A question



Which one did you choose? Quarians or Geth?


----------



## Shireton (Mar 10, 2012)

Worst game in the series.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 10, 2012)

Shireton said:


> Worst game in the series.


Amen to that


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 10, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Spoiler: A question
> 
> 
> 
> Which one did you choose? Quarians or Geth?


Geth.
I like Tali and all, but the Quarians in general have done nothing other than piss me off at every turn.


Spoiler: why



If there really is a race of aliens that constantly fucking everything up, that selfish, that stupid in the heat of battle they deserve what they get.  Humanity may be screwed up, BUT we atleast our advanced countries don't send non-combatants as soldiers.  In less advanced civilizations that is understandable, but fuck me sideways are the quarians stupid.  You don't tell your civilians who are getting slaughtered to keep advancing when you have the chance to withdraw.  At least with the final level in ME3 the civilians on earth are having to fight or die, the quarians were fighting a battle they weren't being forced to fight.

tl:dr; I don't feel bad about letting the quarians die, cause that was survival of the fittest in action


----------



## shteev (Mar 10, 2012)

Regardless of what cynical critiques you guys can come up with, I'm still managing to enjoy the game. It's still worth the money.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 10, 2012)

shteev said:


> Regardless of what cynical critiques you guys can come up with, I'm still managing to enjoy the game. It's still worth the money.


I take it you haven't reached the end?
When you beat the game and the final cutscenes are done your reaction to the ending is going to be-


----------



## shteev (Mar 10, 2012)

SPOILERS
SO MANY OF THEM


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 10, 2012)

shteev said:


> SPOILERS
> SO MANY OF THEM


I haven't been spoiling anything.
I'm just saying the end is fucking horrible.

GODDAMN IT!
I just realized the biggest plothole in the world.
Why didn't everybody just blow up the relays?
Sure it wouldn't save your civilization, but had they just blown up the relays the reapers would be forever trapped with no fucking way of leaving.
Earth would have been lost, but every other planet would be safe, or better yet destroy them before the reapers invaded.  Had everybody blown up their relays during the first stages of the invasion the invasion would never have happened.  Sure a few reapers would have made it to systems and killed the inhabitants, but they would have been quarantined.

"Sir we have lost contact with Ilos"
*presses sol relay self destruct button*
"Problem solved"


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 11, 2012)

Dat ending. lol. Solid 8.3 game.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 11, 2012)

I did two out of three endings. I think the ending is the same in every one of them, but with different colours. Lamesauce


----------



## Inashne117 (Mar 11, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I haven't been spoiling anything.
> I'm just saying the end is fucking horrible.
> 
> GODDAMN IT!
> ...



Because destroying a relay releases enough energy to wipe out a system. That and the reapers don't need the relays to get to another system. They have an infinate patience; hell, they flew in countless light years from dark space. That was the whole point of the Arrival DLC in ME2.


----------



## Milo (Mar 11, 2012)

I have to be a woman to sex garrus.

/life


----------



## shteev (Mar 11, 2012)

Milo said:


> I have to be a woman to sex garrus.
> 
> /life



I'm honestly considering replaying ME3 as femshep.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 11, 2012)

Is there less running from Point A to Point B than in ME1?

I've only just managed to complete the first game, due to a complete lack of care about it. And there's just so much "this is a big environment and we're going to make you run from one end of it to the other 5 times", or "hey, this elevator takes forever. Enjoy standing there. And what the fuck is with holstering your weapons every time you get in an elevator? Great, so I can't jump out the far end prepared, I have to unholster my guns yet a-fucking-gain.

And fuck you for making me have to shoot Wrex.



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Fuck me sideways. Bioware sure fucked the ending up, and the character selection.
> Me2 was superior in many ways.
> That Tali face...Pisses me off so much.It's just a cheap photoshop <- Spoiler
> I refuse to believe she looks like that. I will stick to what I really think she looks like



This is what she should look like:


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 11, 2012)

Inashne117 said:


> Because destroying a relay releases enough energy to wipe out a system. That and the reapers don't need the relays to get to another system. They have an infinate patience; hell, they flew in countless light years from dark space. That was the whole point of the Arrival DLC in ME2.


I call bullshit on that.  There is a difference between a poweroverload resulting in a explosion and a planned detonation.  Even then they could have just moved the relay into a decaying orbit around gas giants.  The reapers would have tried jumping through, but would have not been able to escape the gravity well.  Also the relay would have been destroyed as well.

So?  It would have taken them a couple hundred thousand years to completely wipe out all life again and by then the races would have advanced enough technologically to have faster than light travel without the relays and be able to destroy the reapers without effort.

In short it's complete bullshit just meant to cover up all the plot holes.


----------



## shteev (Mar 11, 2012)

I talked to Cortez and he mentioned having a husband. My response?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 11, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I take it you haven't reached the end?
> When you beat the game and the final cutscenes are done your reaction to the ending is going to be-



The ending seems to have a Massive Effect on your view of the game.


----------



## Raymond Night Fur (Mar 12, 2012)

Agreed! the game was satisfying for me at least...and know that the game isn't over yet....one more story.


----------



## Raymond Night Fur (Mar 12, 2012)

Mordin singing another silly song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHTKwsrs7WM

Mordin: "ooooooh, better to die to a thresher maw, with shotgun-blasting-roaring-raw, then to play ambassadorial 

games with the blood of shiadur in her veins...

Off to fight, since turians can't, with diplomats instead of a krantt. But she'll be true to Tuchanka's dream, and 

live and die a krogan queen!

For...she is the krogan queen! Hurrah,hurrah for the krogan queen! And it is a glorious thing to be the krogan 

queen!

...Still prefer Patter songs."

Speaking of that...

"Asari-Vorcha offspring have an allergy to dairy, and... da-di-di-dee-di-doo-doo-doo-doo-doo-di-di-di..."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqwe_j7EzKI&feature=related

Mordin is my favorite character in the game tied with Garrus


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 12, 2012)

I originally had a brain-fart and posted this in the mini-rants, it contains some thoughts I have on this Hepler situation and I'm genuinely curious over what people have to say about it. Help me out, here!



Kellie Gator said:


> I hope this mini-rant isn't low content but I find myself wondering why people are so buttmad over Mass Effect 3 and how this Hepler person doesn't seem to like video games very much, but I saw little to no flack regarding Metal Gear Solid 4 and it's 75 minute epilogue. The cutscenes in that game GREATLY outnumber the gameplay, to be frank.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love MGS4. Just wanted to bring that to attention.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 12, 2012)

GAH! DX for some reason the EA account that is linked to my xbox is banned, now i cant even redeem the online pass! what the fuck is this shit? XP
customer support isnt really helping, too... i called them, gave them my email address, gamertag and date of birth but nope. apparently the info is wrong.
now what? XP

edit: called them again. apparently my account was "claimed by its true owner" a year ago  why they banned it because someone claimed it is beyond me but whatever...
its looking bleak for me though, banned accounts stay banned at EA. they might be able to remove the link between the EA account and my xbox gamertag but they already told me that it doesnt look good.
so essentially i probably wont be able to use the online multiplayer at all because of all that bullshit.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> I originally had a brain-fart and posted this in the mini-rants, it contains some thoughts I have on this Hepler situation and I'm genuinely curious over what people have to say about it. Help me out, here!


I dislike the final final cutscene in ME3 cause when you look at it from a logical standpoint it makes no sense whatsoever and the dialogue sounds like a 5 year old thought it up and then his dad spruced it up in a vain attempt to make the plot behind the reapers not sound retarded.  I honest to god do not think there is anywhere in all of reality, space-time, multiverse that a alien race is THAT stupid and yet that smart enough to make the reapers.  It is a contradiction in every sense of the word.

As for the MGS4 epilogue the metal gear franchise is known for extremely long cutscenes, but that's part of their gimmick and they do it well.  They don't just begin humping their keyboards and post the result into the final plot, unlike the last cutscene in ME3.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 12, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I dislike the final final cutscene in ME3 cause when you look at it from a logical standpoint it makes no sense whatsoever and the dialogue sounds like a 5 year old thought it up and then his dad spruced it up in a vain attempt to make the plot behind the reapers not sound retarded.  I honest to god do not think there is anywhere in all of reality, space-time, multiverse that a alien race is THAT stupid and yet that smart enough to make the reapers.  It is a contradiction in every sense of the word.
> 
> As for the MGS4 epilogue the metal gear franchise is known for extremely long cutscenes, but that's part of their gimmick and they do it well.  They don't just begin humping their keyboards and post the result into the final plot, unlike the last cutscene in ME3.


The whole final was badly thought imo. 



Spoiler: das ende



Random ghostly thing known as the Catalyst appears and tells you congrats, you got here. That kid is the best loser in the galaxy in his sadistic civilization destroying game he played.
 I'd much rather have some kind of AI or real mechanical intelligence there to fight back or try to persuade me to let them be. And maybe Anderson telling me to shoot everything up while Illusive man telling me to go take command of the reapers.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> The whole final was badly thought imo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: end



Or they could have just skipped all of that cutscene and it just fire and the reapers shut down


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 12, 2012)

whelp...my ending blows
....
at least joker have EDI...and Tali is alone due to that I DIED

Actually why the fuck is joker doing riding in the Relays, I half expected him to still be fighting right above earth


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 12, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> whelp...my ending blows
> ....
> *at least joker have EDI...*and Tali is alone due to that I DIED
> 
> Actually why the fuck is joker doing riding in the Relays, I half expected him to still be fighting right above earth



I can imagine them having the most hilariously dysfunctional relationship of all time. 

"Honey I never said that!" 
"ACCESSING LOGS..."


----------



## triage (Mar 12, 2012)

just posting to say that nihlus kyrik is a bitch nigga


----------



## Flarei (Mar 12, 2012)

shteev said:


> I talked to Cortez and he mentioned having a husband. My response?



Lulz. Cortez creeped me out a little. I romanced Tali. The Quarian storyline was a let down. I demand a spin-off that doesn't suck.


Ammendment: The WHOLE storyline was a let down. Mostly because of predictability, changes from ME2, and with a good hot cup of getting your freedom to do whatever between missions removed.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 12, 2012)

Spoiler: Kaiden



Being able to shoot that douchebag Kaiden (always hated that asshole),


 and all of the blatant Garrus romance fluff have been the highlight of my playthrough, thus far.


Also, my fiance just totally 



Spoiler: Mordin and Tuchanka



shot Mordin and fucked over the Krogan with the sabotaged genophage cure.


 I feel bad, but I can't help but laugh at just how outrageous of a dick move they even allow you to make like that. 
Poor Mordin.
He said the only person he's going to be remotely nice to in this playthrough is Tali, because his current Shep is a complete douche that just wants in her pants.


----------



## shteev (Mar 12, 2012)

Man, I was doing that thing with Garrus at the Citadel, yanno, the sniping-bottles thang, when he said "Is this the part where you propose marriage?"

I was all YES PLEASE.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 12, 2012)

Spoiler: ME3



well, i just cured the krogan.


im kind of disappointed so far. some scenes were definitely dramatic but so far the game doesnt really suck me in as much as i hoped.
it also lacks some serious polishing! the characters glitching around during certain conversations looks funny but its annoying  i was talking to liara and both of them were constantly looking at a wall instead of at each other because they were watching liara's drone... then shepard's head starded to wobble around but his eyes were still focused on the drone  that was really creepy! XD other than that i didnt have any real technical issues though.

another problem that i have is that finishing assignments feels like busywork. right now i have 12 different main- and sidequests going on. usually that would be a good thing but when it takes 3 to 5 minutes just to get a mission going because of all the running around on the normandy and the MILLIONS of loadingscreens it just doesnt feel like you are saving the galaxy anymore, it feels like you are playing a game that isnt planned out as well as the previous titles in the series.

the EA customer support reactivated my account though so that i can play online now^^ i didnt expect that at all, the guy told me that they never unban accounts ever. nice to know that even EA seems to have a heart...

edit:


Spoiler: ending



now that i think about it, the game is essentially decided after finishing the mainquest mission on tuchanka. in my case i cured the krogans and i got them as a war asset. but they boost your assets so hard that you get over the required minimum! so my guess is that at that point you cant lose against the reapers anymore  i havent finished it yet but i suppose the assets and galactic readiness that you get after this point only determine whether shepard will live or die and how big the damage to earth will be at the end. but thats just my guess^^


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 13, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> Spoiler: ME3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just get over 3000 in war readiness if you want to live
NO not that first one that says the total, the one AFTER the percentage
Even though I had 5300 Military, cause my play thru is a "no multiplayer" playthru I only got half of that. Folks HAVE pointed out you CAN get the good ending...if you are a completionist as in doing EVERY LIL THING....also BRB altering my Mass Effect 2 save file so that I DIDNT delete the Cure of the Genophage, I think to myself thats the only thing I did wrong... along with not finding a way to have peace


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 13, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Just get over 3000 in war readiness if you want to live
> NO not that first one that says the total, the one AFTER the percentage
> Even though I had 5300 Military, cause my play thru is a "no multiplayer" playthru I only got half of that. Folks HAVE pointed out you CAN get the good ending...if you are a completionist as in doing EVERY LIL THING....also BRB altering my Mass Effect 2 save file so that I DIDNT delete the Cure of the Genophage, I think to myself thats the only thing I did wrong... along with not finding a way to have peace





Spoiler: krogans and salarians



the problem is that in order to get both the krogans AND the salarians on board AND to keep mordin alive you HAVE to sabotage to cure for the genophage.
what the salarians want from you is morally unacceptable in my opinion and i didnt want to lie to the krogans.


but i guess that means i will have to dump a few hours into the multiplayer if i want to get the best ending! XD


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 13, 2012)

damn double posting


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 13, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> but i guess that means i will have to dump a few hours into the multiplayer if i want to get the best ending! XD


They FIXED multiplayer in a way. if you reach any percentage over 50% over time that percentage DROPS so often folks will play right up to near the end of the single player game, and do just enough Multiplayer to which they hit the 4000+ range where the endings are good

Edit: my friend also like to add this on

"If you are going Completionist, take this game damn slow, sometimes you LOSE access to certain Systems, do all the planets side missions first THEN the main one, and it might be for the best to not cure the Genophage, though you can STILL get just enough war assets without the salarians if you do a bit of multiplayer to make up for that hole(Des is at 6000 war assets currently, but since he doing a no multiplayer he only have 3000 military thus will get the meh endings he would have to get 10000 war assets to get the best endings"

Edit 2: Friend also give this advice: "War assets are ONLY on planets, so always ping/scan near planets if you are hunting for those war assets"


----------



## Taralack (Mar 14, 2012)

I just finished it, spent about 30 mins sobbing in front of the tv.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 14, 2012)

Toraneko said:


> I just finished it, spent about 30 mins sobbing in front of the tv.


The ending only infuriated me. It was terrible.
But I did drop a couple of tears when 



Spoiler: Legion



I chose the Quarians over the Geth, and Legion asked if that unit had a soul right before it died.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 14, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> The ending only infuriated me. It was terrible.
> But I did drop a couple of tears when
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: legion



I didn't even give him a chance. I capped his motha fuckin ass! Then I was sad.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 14, 2012)

Spoiler: Geths and the Quarians



I got them to have peace with each other...LIKE A BOSS


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 14, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Spoiler: Geths and the Quarians
> 
> 
> 
> I got them to have peace with each other...LIKE A BOSS





Spoiler: Geth and Quarians



I had the points to do it. Instead, I was asshole shephard and decided that genocide would be bitchin this round. I probably couldn't bring myself to do again. Especially since with other characters I didn't sell the illusive man legion.


----------



## Fernin (Mar 15, 2012)

Synthesis ending is epic. Choose it and CRY LESS!


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 18, 2012)

alright, i just finished it...


Spoiler: ending



i chose the synthesis. mainly because i didnt want to kill anyone. but it sucks that shepard can only survive the ending that i dispise the most, which is killing the reapers and all synthetic life in the galaxy :T
i can see now why everyone is saying that the endings suck. it just feels like your actions didnt matter one bit... everyone dies (except for those who stayed on the normandy) anyway.
and why in the ass are all three endings destroying the mass relays? now everyone is stranded in space, completely cut off from their homeworlds and resources! not to mention that last time i blew up a relay it wiped out an entire starsystem...
its not like i hate the endings for what they tried with them. the thrid option of having a synthesis is really awesome! but still they yank away the core system of the series, which is making your own decisions. instead we just get three different cutscenes that only differ in color a little...


everything that lead up the the ending was awesome. but all in all the game just left me very disappointed. this is not how mass effect should have ended :T


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 18, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> alright, i just finished it...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ending
> ...





Spoiler: the ending



its a fake ending, but dont worry your choices in the fake ending will come into play in the real one


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 18, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Spoiler: the ending
> 
> 
> 
> its a fake ending, but dont worry your choices in the fake ending will come into play in the real one



that has yet to be seen. they didnt announce anything yet.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 18, 2012)

THAT'S ALL PART OF THE PLOT!

Seriously though, as nice as it sounds, 



Spoiler: ending



"Indoctrination Theory" seems to me like it's just a way for fans to dodge around the fact that bioware wrote a pants-on-head retarded ending. If it turns out to be true, I'll be impressed, but insisting that it absolutely is at this point reeks of desperation.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 18, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> THAT'S ALL PART OF THE PLOT!
> 
> Seriously though, as nice as it sounds,
> 
> ...





Spoiler: ending



i agree. it really just feels like a desperate attempt of the fanboys to find at least a tiny glimmer of sense in those retarded endings.
although i do have to give them credit, the theory is at least somewhat sound. the illusive man managed to control shepards and andersons motor functions with his own indoctrination on the citadel. so why cant shepard be indoctrinated as well?
there are many arguments against that theory though, too. if he was indoctrinated, why would he be able to choose the destruction of the reapers and the catalyst without putting up much of a fight? the man is completely broken at the end afterall 
its just that none of the endings feel like a real vcictory... you lose your crew, you lose shepard if you dont have enough war assets or chose to control the reapers or the synthesis, you lose the mass relays and every one who isnt on their homeworld is basically stranded in space forever, the normandy is trashed and on the way to the final mission you lost a crapload of old friends.
sure, its finally all over but why cant i shape the ending the way i want it to be? they simply throw the whole moral choice system out the airlock during the final hours of the game. none of your choices really matter (if you play at least a little smart you already have enough war assets to save earth after the mission on tuchanka), it just boils down to a number that measures your war assets...


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 18, 2012)

Spoiler: ending



Well, supposedly, the "destroy" choice is designed to look like shit because they don't want you to pick it. Indoctrination isn't supposed to be direct motor control, just brainwashing. In theory you can still chose it, it's just designed to look like the worst choice by far. "Are you sure you want to kick puppies?" 

But the problem I see is: If it was a false ending, why not make it a good false ending? They could probably have it so that the "indoctrinated" endings really seemed like what we wanted, and make it look like picking one of those was the ending we were looking for all along. They could show how the universe developed with all of shepard's choices leading up to the "ending," but it would of course be an illusion. If that was what they had in mind, the false endings didn't _have_ to be shit.


----------



## veeno (Mar 18, 2012)

*finishes mass efect 3*

*puts gun to head*


V:


----------



## Bambi (Mar 18, 2012)

Engineers and soldiers rock in Mass Effect 3's multiplayer.

So fucking useful to use overload against Nemesis-class soldiers, Marauders, and anything else that has a shield; carnage from the Battlefield 3 soldier is also a major plus against Brutes and unshielded Banshees.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 18, 2012)

veeno said:


> *finishes mass efect 3*
> 
> *puts gun to head*
> 
> ...


At this rate there won't be a fanbase left by the time mass effect 4 comes around.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 19, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> At this rate there won't be a fanbase left by the time mass effect 4 comes around.



How or why would there be an ME4? As bad as it is, I don't think there's any reason to think that they're going to go CoD with it. 

"ME:MW9001: There are still a few more RussiansReapers hiding in a bunker somewhere."


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 19, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> How or why would there be an ME4? As bad as it is, I don't think there's any reason to think that they're going to go CoD with it.
> 
> "ME:MW9001: There are still a few more RussiansReapers hiding in a bunker somewhere."



EA is involved. im pretty sure that we will see more mass effect later... maybe not a sequel but definitely a spinoff game. my guess is thats also why they included the multiplayer, to test how well ME and multiplayer mixes.

also, for everything the game did wrong... this single scene is pretty much making it all better for me:



Spoiler: spoiler



[video=youtube;tHIAibDr3yM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHIAibDr3yM[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 19, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;tHIAibDr3yM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHIAibDr3yM[/video]


The space fleet scenes were all pretty epic


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 19, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> The space fleet scenes were all pretty epic



agreed. but the scene that i posted above is especially epic because thats what the series is all about! shepard went through hell to build a fleet against the reapers afterall.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 19, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> agreed. but the scene that i posted above is especially epic because thats what the series is all about! shepard went through hell to build a fleet against the reapers afterall.


Indeed dear sir.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 19, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Indeed dear sir.



personally i am disappointed by the ending itself but in essence we still got what we wanted:


Spoiler: Spoiler



we got a massive and dramatic battle against the reapers and no matter which ending you chose, you won. the weapers are either destroyed or left the galaxy and the current cycle can go on. it did cost you dearly since you lost a lot of friends on the way, you lost the relays and depending on what ending you get shepard also died but an ending doesnt always have to be super glorious.


this is the ending that the writers wanted. voicing their opinion as they do right now makes gamers sound like a bunch of spoiled babies.
im not happy with the ending either! and it would definitely be cool if they do make a new ending that feels a little more like an actual victory and involves more choices that you made instead of just being fixed by your EMS rating but if they dont then we just have to deal with it. movies or books dont get re-released because the fans didnt like the ending, too


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 19, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> personally i am disappointed by the ending itself but in essence we still got what we wanted:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> ...


I'm mostly pissed off about the ending 'cause after the fight, humans don't even know what lies in the stars, yet they do know Shepard's tale. It's from Sci-fi to Stone-age


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I'm mostly pissed off about the ending 'cause after the fight, humans don't even know what lies in the stars, yet they do know Shepard's tale. It's from Sci-fi to Stone-age


Mostly likely scenario, "it was just a story all along".


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 19, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Mostly likely scenario, "it was just a story all along".


Interesting point there.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zagpVInvjA&feature=related Better ending Imo


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 19, 2012)

Someone pointed out that it wouldn't be nearly as bad if they just took out the part where 



Spoiler: ending



the relays collapse, and I'm inclined to agree (though I haven't watched the ending in full, I just know how it goes.) For one thing, we're talking millions of "endor holocausts" with ALL TRADE SUDDENLY DYING EVERYWHERE IN THE GALAXY ALL AT ONCE. 

I mean, to put this in perspective, think about what would happen if all long-distance shipping on Earth were stopped, and the only food you could get was that grown in walking distance. How fucked would you be? Unless you're in a rural area, you are *COMPLETELY* fucked, and so is most of the galaxy at the end of Mass Effect 3. "Yay! You killed trillions!" 

It also makes it so that the grand, reaching consequences of your actions are jack and shit. Earth goes back to the way it was before the relays were discovered, plus a few centuries of brutal resource wars. Within a thousand years, the entire thing may not even be a part of human history. With all the nuking-the-shit-out-of-everything they'll be doing, who knows how long the memory will last? 

"Daddy? Who was commander Shepard?" 
"Shep-who? Stop reading those stories and help me fix the charge on this warhead."


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 19, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> Someone pointed out that it wouldn't be nearly as bad if they just took out the part where
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: spoiler



there are arguments for the destruction of the relay network but overall i agree. the complete destruction of the network felt very unnecessary and only confused the fans. its bad enough that the option to destroy the reapers also destroys the geth and all other synthetic lifeforms but having to cut off all species from each other in all endings just felt wrong.
they should have reserved that for the worst possible ending that you get when you have a really low EMS rating. that way it would actually accomplish something to get a high rating...

like when you have a really low rating your choice destroys earth, the relays and shepard dies.
for a low rating earth wont be burned, the relays are destroyed and shepard also dies.
a mediocre rating (you didnt collect all the war assets and didnt play online) its the same as above but you also get the synthesis choice.
for a high rating (all or close to all singleplayer war assets) you get the synthesis ending option, earth is saved and the relays wont blow up. shepard survives when he has the highest possible paragon or renegade rating and manages to talk the illusive man into committing suicide.
for a very high rating you get all three choices, earth is saved, the relays wont blow up and shepard survives the option that destroys the reapers no matter what happened to anderson or the illusive man.

(my argument that a higher EMS rating can save the relays is that you also get more people who work on the crucible, allowing them to work out all the kinks and focus the energy beam better and in a less destructive fashion).

these 5 different options for the different endings would have saved them a lot of trouble  i think this would also reflect the choices that the player made a lot better! if you didnt make good choices you have a low EMS rating and you cant unlock good endings.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Interesting point there.


It's the only logical explanation.


----------



## Corto (Mar 19, 2012)

MAN FUCKING SHIT I CAN'T BELIEVE I SPENT OVER A 100 HOURS IN THIS FUCKING EPIC STORY AND IT ALL ENDED UP MEANING JACKSHIT.

That fucking ending. Jesus Christ. Fuck you Bioware.

Also, 



Spoiler: sex



I JUST WANTED TO BED GARRUS. HE'S THE MOST AWESOME CHARACTER AND I WANTED MY SHEPARD TO EMBRACE HIM AS HIS ETERNAL GAY ALIEN HUSBAND AND HAVE HOT STEAMY EXPLICIT SEX WITH HIM. WHY MUST BIOWARE CRUSH ALL MY HOPES?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2012)

Corto said:


> MAN FUCKING SHIT I CAN'T BELIEVE I SPENT OVER A 100 HOURS IN THIS FUCKING EPIC STORY AND IT ALL ENDED UP MEANING JACKSHIT.
> 
> That fucking ending. Jesus Christ. Fuck you Bioware.


I wonder how many video gamers got bombed out of their mind after the ending.


----------



## Corto (Mar 19, 2012)

I usually don't give a shit because videogames, but seriously I'm not playing another Bioware game ever again (not like I need to make an effort anyways, they turned KOTOR into a MMORPG which I don't care about, and ME 3 killed my interest in that series, and Dragon Age doesn't really interest me. If ME3 and DO2 show a steady decline in the quality of their products, then I won't be missing much on their future inventions).


For fucks sake, KOTOR 2 had a more satisfying ending and THAT GAME DIDN'T HAVE A FUCKING ENDING.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 19, 2012)

i just got blocked by someone on FA because i am ok with the ending 

this really just proves to me that those who want bioware to make a new ending are really just a bunch of spoiled brats. the series as a whole was amazing and treating bioware like that only because they didnt make the game exactly to their liking is extremely ungrateful...


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 19, 2012)

Corto said:


> I usually don't give a shit because videogames, but seriously I'm not playing another Bioware game ever again (not like I need to make an effort anyways, they turned KOTOR into a MMORPG which I don't care about, and ME 3 killed my interest in that series, and Dragon Age doesn't really interest me. If ME3 and DO2 show a steady decline in the quality of their products, then I won't be missing much on their future inventions).
> 
> 
> For fucks sake, KOTOR 2 had a more satisfying ending and THAT GAME DIDN'T HAVE A FUCKING ENDING.


My friend actually said the same thing about Kotor 2 compared to ME3
"at least the ending to this game ACTUALLY have meaning, all your actions right up to the ending had meaning instead of getting tossed out the window in the ending parts" Right now I am enjoying the indoctrination clause for the ending, as really the good ending of the game have that extra scene you can see, along with a rumor of the true ending coming about.


----------



## Corto (Mar 19, 2012)

No, fuck that, they leaked the developer notes. The indoctrination thing is just fan made BS (very smart, well thought fan made BS, but BS nonetheless), the ending was supposed to be shitty and "deep" and "progressive" and "like matrix 1" and "retarded". 

Considering the backlash, I wouldn't be surprised if they make a new ending DLC and pretend it was the plan all along. But there's two problems with that: 1) It wasn't, we all know, it's just their desperate attempt to fix this, and b) even if it had been, it only makes them even bigger assholes for the following reason:
They promised a true ending. A shitload of endings, in fact, all of them different from each other. They said it would be affected by your decisions (you know, the way all of the ME series had been up to that point, the fucking staple of the series). This wasn't just the obvious, completely logical expectations of every single person buying this game, it was a fucking feature. And now they're gonna release a glorified patch and fucking charge you for it so you can get the ending. This is the equivalent of going to the cinema to watch "The Return of the King", only to have the movie pause when the humans aproach Mordor, images of space rockets suddenly descending into middle earth and killing, I dont know, Legolas with their lasers. Then the director announces you'll have to pay again to watch a short sequel where they explain just what the fuck. 
And people will pay for it. Fans will eat that shit up, and Bioware will be swimming in pools made of diamonds and titties, all of it payed by either their lack of talent or their plan to scam all of their fans.

So no, unless the "true ending" DLC is free (if it does come out) I'm losing all hope. I'd rather have them keep the shitty ending, and have them be "that company that ruined a good game with sloppy writing at the end" instead of "those shitheads that scammed me and all the other fans and made millions by being talentless fucks".


----------



## Corto (Mar 19, 2012)

*WARNING THERE MAY BE SOME ME3 SPOILERS HERE.
*


CaptainCool said:


> i just got blocked by someone on FA because i am ok with the ending


See, this is ridiculous. Like those people editing Bioware's wikipedia entries and threatening to burn them down or something. That's your run of the mill nerd overreaction. Until here, I totally support you (and hey, everyone's free to like whatever they want. If you liked the ending, more power to you). But then again...



CaptainCool said:


> this really just proves to me that those who want bioware to make a new ending are really just a bunch of spoiled brats. the series as a whole was amazing and treating bioware like that only because they didnt make the game exactly to their liking is extremely ungrateful...


Fuck you, Captain Cool. Spoiled brat? Seriously? Yes the series was amazing, it created one of the few settings I've ever really enjoyed in fiction, it gave me hours of fun, it was critically acclaimed everywhere, it truly was a landmark in the history of videogames. 
Which makes the shitty ending worse, of course. No one would be complaining if ME had been a mess of a story to begin with. A shitacular ending to a terrible story, it fits. But the ME games were_ amazing_. They immersed you in a fantastic, well developed universe. They revealed a fantastic plot, little by little. They made you play one of the biggest badasses in gaming. They built it all up, forming this world with your input, your decisions, giving you direct control of the plot. And then they ruin it with what I actually believe it's the worst ending I've ever seen in any work of fiction. 
This isn't as if they had released a shitty DLC. This isn't the same as ME2 being bad. This isn't "sequelitis" (ME3, as a game, was amazing. One of the best I've played). This is something that directly impacts negatively on the rest of the series, by giving you no closure for the story, by introducing plot elements that make no sense in the context of the story in the last 5 minutes (literally), by filling those last minutes with plot holes, by taking every decision you've made through the 3 games, those that shaped the ME universe as you knew it, and make them all worth jackshit, having no impact on the ending whatsoever. And "to their exact liking"? There's a fine difference between "man I wanted Legion to bone Tali somehow" and "I want the ending I was promised, at the very least something that makes sense and actually works as an ending". 

And when the vast majority of those that played through the game (including those drones at the Bioware forums that, until now, were capable of defending _everything_ that company made) complain about how shitty the ending is, then it's hardly some spoiled brats, is it? So fuck your condescension.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 19, 2012)

I think the whole thing with petitioning Bioware to make a new ending is a bit... silly, but I understand why fans are upset. It just doesn't really make sense though for bioware to put more work into the game without extra pay, unless they charge for it, in which case the sheer magnitude of fan butthurt might just rend a hole in the very fabric of the universe. 


I'd pay 10$ for a better ending. I wouldn't completely forgive bioware for writing shittily in the first place, but at least I would have my ending and it would be, hopefully, an example of how fans and companies can work things out instead of just yelling at the internet.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2012)

Corto said:


> *WARNING THERE MAY BE SOME ME3 SPOILERS HERE.
> *
> 
> See, this is ridiculous. Like those people editing Bioware's wikipedia entries and threatening to burn them down or something. That's your run of the mill nerd overreaction. Until here, I totally support you (and hey, everyone's free to like whatever they want. If you liked the ending, more power to you). But then again...
> ...


You know what is the worst part of the ending?
Right before the shit ending is the best science fiction space battle ever.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 20, 2012)

sometimes you just arent in the position to make any complicated decisions.


Spoiler: spoiler



when shepard is confronted by the catalyst what other options does he have in your opinion? talking it into destroying the reapers only and keeping the relays intact? no. the catalyst makes it clear that these are his only options.
and how isnt there any closure? the reapers are defeated! that was the main goal all along. and because of the catalyst the reapers actually make sense.
we got a great space battle, the battle on earth was fun as well and the ending completely unexpected. it wasnt ideal, i admit that. but as long as this is the ending that the writers intended then im fine with that.


something also tells me that no matter what they had come up with, none of the fans would have been happy with that, anyway.

oh, also!





its funny because its true^^


----------



## Corto (Mar 20, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> sometimes you just arent in the position to make any complicated decisions.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> ...





Spoiler: spoiler



I think you misunderstand the problem. The catalyst wasn't necessary, this isn't "in a situation with no choice to make, I wanted to make a choice". There wasn't an absolute rule saying "the game must end with Shepard talking to this child robot god thing". That was entirely Bioware's choice. Hell, it wasn't even hinted at during the previous two games, it's something they made up for this one, the whole "crucible" shit. And the god child that forces your hand? Pulled out of their asses literally in the last five minutes. Yes I'm mad they give you no choice because it's something this particular ending is something that doesn't make sense in the setting, doesn't fit with the rest of the game, etc etc.
And fuck if the catalyst gives me no choice. The whole point of ME is how you build the world around you with your choices, how Shepard has balls so amazingly huge that he can always take the third choice. I fucked an alien from a race that can't leave their Hazmat suits, I ended a centuries-old war between robots and their creators just with the sheer power of my awesomeness, I rescued a whole species from slow extintion cause by space-Mengele. Yes Shepard was given no choice, and I'm not entirely mad just because he didn't shoot that robot god in the face and take over the crucible via sheer ballsitude, but because he was put in that position at all.
You must understand, the ending makes no sense in the context of the story. It isn't hinted at, ever, during 3 entire games. It's deus ex machina of the highest degree. It's a new element, one that makes no sense in the context of the setting/universe introduced in the last minute for it's own sake.
And what's worse, beyond that, is that the catalyst was wrong. When he told Shepard that robots killing organics is inevitable I was yelling at my computer that it was a lie,  I had just united the Quarians and the Geth. It was wrong wrong wrong and Shepard, who during the whole series would somehow pause every situation to give a speech (you know, talking is a free action after all) suddenly grows a brain tumor and forgets about that.

It wasn't just "not ideal". It was terrible writing.



Look, I'm obviously not articulate enough, but please read this article. It makes a wonderful job of explaining why people are angry with the ending, without sounding like an entitled douchebag the way every angry fan (myself included) does. 




CaptainCool said:


> something also tells me that no matter what they had come up with, none of the fans would have been happy with that, anyway.



That's a lie. In the first place, the very fact that you like the pice of shit ending proves that wrong. Also it's the first time in my life I've complained about an ending (I even enjoyed KOTOR 2's nonexistant conclusion), I was ready to accept just about any kind of ending, but not this. 



CaptainCool said:


> oh, also!


Oh hey VGcats released it's yearly comic.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 20, 2012)

Corto said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, i agree that the ending is terribly written. and it does ignore a lot of aspects that made the series so popular. and it would have been cool to have more options for the dialogue with the catalyst or a different scenario all together.
it is disappointing, i admit that. but for me the only real issue is how aggressively the fans rebell against it.

personally i was prepared for a terrible ending. there was just no way in hell that it could possibly live up to our expectations.

the last scene sucked. but at least we got an awesome space battle and some great last moments on earth.

and about the VGcats strip... yeah, i guess its true that the real joke is that we wont see a new one for the next couple of months


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> sometimes you just arent in the position to make any complicated decisions.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> ...


Another option-
Taking control of the reapers and flying them into the sun.  I doubt the reapers could survive millions of degree and nuclear fission.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 20, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Another option-
> Taking control of the reapers and flying them into the sun.  I doubt the reapers could survive millions of degree and nuclear fission.



fusion, not fission^^


Spoiler: spoiler



this also wouldnt save the relay network though


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> fusion, not fission^^
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> ...


How would it NOT save the relay network?  It's not overloading the relay network, it'd simply be giving the reapers a high priority task to fly into the sun.  Last time I checked the relays themselves have no way of transporting themselves.... Unless somehow the relays are actually transformers.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 20, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> How would it NOT save the relay network?  It's not overloading the relay network, it'd simply be giving the reapers a high priority task to fly into the sun.  Last time I checked the relays themselves have no way of transporting themselves.... Unless somehow the relays are actually transformers.


It wouldnt, using the endings "the sheer energy to send that order to ALL reapers would destroy if not shut down the relays permanently"
Not to mention that in the Arrival also showed another reason why you shouldnt destroy the relay "Destroy a Relay, you kill/destroy the system the relay sits in" 
its why the batarians are fucking pissed off at Shepard, shepard had to chose between the relay killing 300,000 of various species living in that system and delaying the reapers, or letting the reapers thru...who would still kill those 300,000 various species but be here earlier.

Also note the Protheans are the ONLY ones that actually studied the Relays, as they seem to been the only ones to manage to build their own pseudo relay (humans tried to make their own relay before discovering that they already had one near pluto)'


also did anyone notice that humans in ME series now live to be 150?


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 20, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> How would it NOT save the relay network?  It's not overloading the relay network, it'd simply be giving the reapers a high priority task to fly into the sun.  Last time I checked the relays themselves have no way of transporting themselves.... Unless somehow the relays are actually transformers.





Spoiler: spoiler



now that i think about it you do have a point there... to control the reapers the crucible really does have to transmit a signal and not a high powered energy beam.
although this ending does show the citadel closing and the charon relay being damaged but not destroyed.


----------



## veeno (Mar 20, 2012)

I burned my copy of mass efect 3 today.

That was fun.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> It wouldnt, using the endings "the sheer energy to send that order to ALL reapers would destroy if not shut down the relays permanently"
> Not to mention that in the Arrival also showed another reason why you shouldnt destroy the relay "Destroy a Relay, you kill/destroy the system the relay sits in"
> its why the batarians are fucking pissed off at Shepard, shepard had to chose between the relay killing 300,000 of various species living in that system and delaying the reapers, or letting the reapers thru...who would still kill those 300,000 various species but be here earlier.
> 
> ...


That's not how physics works.
Sending a signal is not the same as firing the death star.
You CAN'T overload hyperspace.  Overloading a relay would just result in a space-time bubble and not a michael bay explosion.

To use a analogy of how fucking ridiculous the ending is it would be the equivalent of people firing guns at each other to communicate.  It doesn't make sense.  A signal to shut down the reapers=/=energy beam.  Apples and oranges.

Destroying a relay WOULD NOT result in a explosion in any universe and it's nothing more than a plot device to cover their ass for the crappy ending.

IT DOES NOT MAKE SENSE!

Name one reason why the relays would explode using REAL physics?  You can't use video game logic on this, you have to give me one real life reason why the relays would explode.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 20, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> That's not how physics works.
> Sending a signal is not the same as firing the death star.
> You CAN'T overload hyperspace.  Overloading a relay would just result in a space-time bubble and not a michael bay explosion.
> 
> ...


First thing first though
have you actually played ANY of the mass Effect games
if you did then you notice that the game goes "Fuck all that is established" like Sci Fiction does while just keeping the basics

Again still the energy reaction needed was great enough to damage if not destroy the relays, thats plain common sense though. Put too much water in a balloon the balloon will pop, thus those relays ended up generating so much damn energy to not only to send out a pulse signal to the reapers (between controlling them, telling them to back off, or shut down/self destruct) in said system but to then also send the same signal to another relay. Using the ending where organic and Synthetic are combined, that is also additional energy needed to change organics.




in other words the Relays overloaded themselves which is damn common sense


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> First thing first though
> have you actually played ANY of the mass Effect games
> if you did then you notice that the game goes "Fuck all that is established" like Sci Fiction does while just keeping the basics
> 
> ...


The first problem is that for something to be science fiction it has to be grounded in some was to reality.  The relays sending a signal to shut off the reapers and in the process getting blown is nothing more than space magic.  It is not grounded anywhere into reality, we don't know how it functions, we don't know why the hell the projection took a image of a kid that shepard knew(or how the catalyst know about the kid), or why didn't the relays blow up in the ending where shepard takes control of the reapers.  Therefore it is space magic.

Even if the relays overloaded themselves it would have just caused a subspace bubble instead of sending out the signal.  The signal could not have been sent out before the relay overloaded, unless you are telling me that the relays are also time machines?


Tl:dr; the catalyst is basically space magic.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 20, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> The first problem is that for something to be science fiction it has to be grounded in some was to reality.  The relays sending a signal to shut off the reapers and in the process getting blown is nothing more than space magic.  It is not grounded anywhere into reality, we don't know how it functions, we don't know why the hell the projection took a image of a kid that shepard knew(or how the catalyst know about the kid), or why didn't the relays blow up in the ending where shepard takes control of the reapers.  Therefore it is space magic.
> 
> Even if the relays overloaded themselves it would have just caused a subspace bubble instead of sending out the signal.  The signal could not have been sent out before the relay overloaded, unless you are telling me that the relays are also time machines?
> 
> ...


To which Mass Effect have the basics then proceed to go about creating its own rules
all we know is this:
The Relays create some sort of Corridor between each other which is greater than FTL travel
They are made of a very resilient material
With enough firepower or force (like an asteroid hurled at it) you can destroy one, though at the same time a Mass Relay can survive a supernova going off near it
They are powered by element Zero (eezo)


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> To which Mass Effect have the basics then proceed to go about creating its own rules
> all we know is this:
> The Relays create some sort of Corridor between each other which is greater than FTL travel
> They are made of a very resilient material
> ...


Anything sort of travel that goes faster than the speed of light is called faster than light travel.

Survive a supernova, yet destroyed by asteroid?  Complete raping of the laws of physics.  Only explanation is that it's space magic.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 21, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Anything sort of travel that goes faster than the speed of light is called faster than light travel.
> 
> Survive a supernova, yet destroyed by asteroid?  Complete raping of the laws of physics.  Only explanation is that it's space magic.


apparently from a friend those relays create a corridor in space and time...
so yes space magic, its also why all the races speak english too


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> apparently from a friend those relays create a corridor in space and time...
> so yes space magic, its also why all the races speak english too


So a wormhole then?

Actually a lot of science fiction has aliens speaking english cause movies where they make up languages is just annoying as shit and/or it just makes it look stupid.  If you want a prime example of this watch battlefield earth.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 21, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> So a wormhole then?
> 
> Actually a lot of science fiction has aliens speaking english cause movies where they make up languages is just annoying as shit and/or it just makes it look stupid.  If you want a prime example of this watch battlefield earth.


Yea but in game each species do have their own language if not their own words native to their species


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 21, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> It wouldnt, using the endings "the sheer energy to send that order to ALL reapers would destroy if not shut down the relays permanently"



Ow. 

Ow. 

Fuck. 

My mind. 

That stupid. 

I...

The sheer amount of energy required to comprehend the stupidity of that premise destroyed the relays. 



One of the things I've always loved about Mass Effect is that they take a lot of bad sci-fi tropes and replace them with plausible psudo-science. The statement that space battles were said to occur at enormous ranges (due to the deadly accuracy and balls-shattering speed of the projectiles) and that they often ended in stalemates because of overheating problems gave me the biggest nerd-on of all time. 

"PLAUSABLE SPACE COMBAT! OH GOD!" 

All my life I've had to watch ships with fucking LASERS ON THEM draw next to eachother at a snails pace in order to exchange broadsides like fucking pirate ships, always completely forgetting that they exist in a three-mother-fucking-cock-mongling-dick-eating-shit-snarfing-dimensional space. Then Mass Effect comes along and describes space-space combat exactly the way it would be: ABSOLUTELY PANTS-SHITTINGLY INSANE. 

And then there was the guy on the citadel explaining what would happen if you didn't use a targeting computer (which, in space, would be almost perfectly accurate) and how a slug traveling .3 times the speed of light through the galaxy would... would... would...

Oh god. 

I'm going to need a moment alone. 



Point is, they know their stuff. They don't just pull shit out of their asses because it will look cool and totally make it like pirates in space... until, apparently, now. 


If you've ever opperated a flashlight, and I'm sure you have, you've probably noticed that it seems to get dimmer with range. This is because the light spreads out. If you want to get it seen far away, you need more energy. 

So far so good. 

But in Mass Effect, we can pretty confidently say that the Mass Relays, basically giant middle fingers in the face of all known physics, can transport a signal, or even a ship, with relative ease from any one to any other, with stop-overs in between. The signal part is especially important, because in order for the reapers to fuck everyone's shit up, they need to be able to co-ordinate through the relays. Their whole plan requires them to be be in contact with each other (because they control the relays) while all the other races are in the dark. 

Each ship is capable of contacting every other, because the relays can carry the signal. 

Also so far so good, but the premise of that ending is that somehow by adding "CC: All" to a signal, it will suddenly become a death ray. 

Going back to the flashlight, if a hundred people see the beam as opposed to one, does that take one hundred times as much energy? Does a candle in a dark stadium cause a nuclear detonation?  

If you have enough energy to reach A from B, you have enough to reach all points in between, and reaching a point does not lower the energy. After pages and pages of carefully thought out sci-fi lore and technology that, like all written text in a video game, ran a high chance of being ignored by most players, bioware decided to justify their pseudo-philisophical bullshit ending by drooling on thier keyboards and smacking their faces against their desks (presumably). 


Fuck. You. Bioware.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 21, 2012)

^Hey I just thought of something.

The reapers main strength seems to be that they can fire high powered beams of energy for a few seconds and can lock onto targets extremely damn fast and change trajectory even while firing.

The best way to counteract that would be to have no actual moving mechanizations or power transformers or anything of the sort in between the engine and the firing device.

It would seriously compromise attack strength and the speed of the space ship, BUT the ships would be able to fire a constant beam even while performing evasion maneuvers.  While performing emergency maneuvers the majority of the power would be going to the thrusters; while not in danger and a fair distance away they would be able to use the majority of the power for the weaponry.

It would do less damage sure, but the reapers would be getting hit for a much longer period of time.  In the game apparently the firing ring for the reaper's weaponry is it's weak spot.  If our side's ships made the changes I mentioned we'd be able keep a constant beam hitting the firing ring and if the reapers fired back they'd be fucked.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 21, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> Ow.
> 
> Ow.
> 
> ...


the big thing still exist about them
Apparently can survive a SUPERNOVA going off...but a rock being flung at it will destroy it
destroying a relay will destroy that system


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 21, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> the big thing still exist about them
> Apparently can survive a SUPERNOVA going off...but a rock being flung at it will destroy it
> destroying a relay will destroy that system



That's a single-instance inconsistency though, not the conclusion to the epic three-part saga hinging on stoner logic.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 21, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> That's a single-instance inconsistency though, not the conclusion to the epic three-part saga hinging on stoner logic.


actually it does, remember if you destroy a relay the system it sits in gets destroyed...let that sit for a moment
In the DLC the Arrival, they used an asteroid to destroy a relay...the resulting destruction of said relay then proceed to wipe out the system it sits in, as in 300,000 various species that happen to be living in that system all died. If the relays were actually not just overloaded but instead actually just destroyed themselves in the endings...then Shepard still fucked over Earth as the relay will then proceed to kill off everyone in the Sol System, then any civilization that happen to be in the same system of a relay will too be wiped out.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 21, 2012)

Wait, are you talking about the discrepency in the amount of force needed to break a relay, or the implications once one does break? Because the first is a single inconsistancy, and the second is part of bioware taking a massive shit all over their own game.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 21, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> Wait, are you talking about the discrepency in the amount of force needed to break a relay, or the implications once one does break? Because the first is a single inconsistancy, and the second is part of bioware taking a massive shit all over their own game.


i'm talking about the second one, as if Bioware forgot that in the Arrival the relay being destroyed killed all civilizations in the system it resides in.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 22, 2012)

Apparently now bioware is maybe-sorta-thinking about doing "something" about it. 

You know, as silly as I think the petition is, if bioware decided that they were actually going to change the ending to better fit the story, I would be impressed. It's true that the fan's rights to bitch and moan are matched by the company's rights to not give a fuck, but by going beyond the lowest of what the "have the right" to do, I'd say they're doing something pretty damned special for a company. 

Even if they make a new ending and it's not all that great (and I don't expect it to be. I'm a cynic about these things), I think they'll have done good. 

...

And if anyone even THINKS about complaining about the second ending, I swear to god I will turn this internet around. :v


----------



## JArt. (Mar 22, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> i'm talking about the second one, as if Bioware forgot that in the Arrival the relay being destroyed killed all civilizations in the system it resides in.



many people including me believe that the endwas a dream cuased by Sheppards indocterinzation from the reapers. thegood ending is the "rouge ending" you see the reapers make you think that the good thing is too let the reapers live because you have been indocterinated thatswhy thelast level makes no sense and the dialouge and action seems so weird not too mention most dialouge in the game hints at that especially the grandfather guy at the ending saying he has one more story too tell, also if rouge was bad why did you have to use rouge to save your friend, causeit was the right thing to do, the most damning peice of evidence is the scene where Sheppard wakes up the rubble he is surrounded by is not of citadel design which one could easily tell the turth isthat you were lying in London unconscience after being hit by that laser beam, when you chose to kill the reapers you beat indocternization and sheppard's mind i saved so he can wake up and truley destroy the reapers, look it up on youtube.


----------



## Corto (Mar 22, 2012)

Which is all complete bullshit because the production notes were leaked and no one in the production team ever thought of it and they literally wanted an ambiguous ending with no real explanation or point just to make it deep or some shit. The indoctrination thing is just fan wank.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 23, 2012)

http://ps3.ign.com/articles/122/1221273p1.html

Apparently, they're going to listen.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 23, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> http://ps3.ign.com/articles/122/1221273p1.html
> 
> Apparently, they're going to listen.


Downside-
In all likilihood they're going to release 10 new endings as DLC and each one costing $10.


----------



## YamagishiD (Mar 23, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Downside-
> In all likilihood they're going to release 10 new endings as DLC and each one costing $10.



It can't be that bad. Not as bad as Capcom. And why are they being trashed on, even when they are clearly listening to the fanbase?


----------



## JArt. (Mar 23, 2012)

YamagishiD said:


> It can't be that bad. Not as bad as Capcom. And why are they being trashed on, even when they are clearly listening to the fanbase?



spent the last of my money on RE: ORC i use it as a paper weight; the only good it serves is as a collectors item.


----------



## Corto (Mar 23, 2012)

YamagishiD said:


> It can't be that bad. Not as bad as Capcom. And why are they being trashed on, even when they are clearly listening to the fanbase?


Because nerds are entitled fucks. There's a fine line between "calmly complaining", "complaining with a bunch of expletives but not much more" and "IM GONNA EDIT WIKIPEDIA AND BOYCOTT AND CALL THE BETTER BUSINESS BUREAU BECAUSE ARARARARARGAGAGH!!" which people cross without even realizing.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 23, 2012)

I got a question.
Why didn't the Krogans or anybody artificially grow huge ass thresher maws?  In the game they can draw the thresher maw's attention to attack the reaper.  If there was a planet of thresher maws the reapers would have to designate the planet as too dangerous to go to.

Sure living on the planet would be far too dangerous, but if you had enough people living there as sort of a ark then your people would survive the reapers and be able to start of the bat in the next cycle.

Personally call me crazy but I'd rather take my chances with a thresher maw infestation than a reaper invasion.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 23, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I got a question.
> Why didn't the Krogans or anybody artificially grow huge ass thresher maws?  In the game they can draw the thresher maw's attention to attack the reaper.  If there was a planet of thresher maws the reapers would have to designate the planet as too dangerous to go to.
> 
> Sure living on the planet would be far too dangerous, but if you had enough people living there as sort of a ark then your people would survive the reapers and be able to start of the bat in the next cycle.
> ...


um...the Reapers attacked the planet where the mother of all thresher maws lived
Two there hardly is any scientist krogans, they are a war happy type of folks (in truth clan urdot only had one scientist who use to make stuff going boom but now had to study plant and ways to increase their pregnancy chance in ME2)
Three...it was a patrol/scouting force on tuchunka not a full fucking fledged reaper force, that thresher would of died if it was a full force
Heck who to say that the Reapers wouldnt actually make Reaper Thresher maws, I mean they did it with the rachni and I was expecting right after finding out one of their own was destroyed by a thresher maw that they would then go about and create thresher maw reapers/husk


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't mind people bitching. The ending was shit.
The charity thing was a nice idea.

But filing a complaint with the FTC?
No, bitch. No. Sit your whiny little ass right the fuck back down.

What sucks about this, however good that they are listening to fan outcry, is that they may not even want to touch this franchise again, in fear that this shit will happen again.
While Shepard's story is pretty much over and done with, there could have been other games featuring other characters or races or whatever.
And we may not ever get those now.
Fuck.


----------



## JArt. (Mar 23, 2012)

What about the "synergy ending" that isnt a bad ending, unfortunatley i was good the entire game, almost total paragonand i chose the rouge ending and got the whole desentagration ending  i would have gone paragon (which i did the second time) but the conversation with the kid just confused me that and trying to peice together the whole in space type thing, i could imagine some prequels that would cover wars that took place before ME1.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 23, 2012)

The "green ending" sucked because the Relays still get destroyed, all the aliens that came to help Earth get stuck there, and your crew still ends up stranded on some random-ass planet in the middle of nowhere.
These are my two biggest issues with each of the endings, which unfortunately happens in all of them.

I'd love sequels to touch more on other races. 
And we never did get to see the surface of Palaven. The view from Menae doesn't count.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 24, 2012)

I support these three videos
[yt]6M0Cf864P7E[/yt]
[yt]ZZOyeFvnhiI[/yt]
but mostly this video
[yt]467pmIX-oZo[/yt]
Rest in peace Marauder Shields, you nearly stopped shepard from getting that horrible ending


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 24, 2012)

I'd never seen the actual "Indoctrination Theory" video (though I've read about it), but I followed the links there, and hooooly fucking shit, that makes a ton of sense.
More than I thought it would.
I'm not crediting it as the real ending as intentioned by the makers, because that would just be too convenient, but it's crazy how the plot holes and inconsistencies in the final moments just lead to that conclusion.

Though, to be fair, I've been reading that the actual writing team did NOT check this shit through.
Two people worked on the ending, and pushed their ideas without getting feedback from the rest of the staff before doing so.
http://www.gamefront.com/did-a-mass-effect-3-writer-slam-the-ending/
Don't know how accurate that is, but it makes sense.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 24, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> [yt]467pmIX-oZo[/yt]
> Rest in peace Marauder Shields, you nearly stopped shepard from getting that horrible ending



I lol'd.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 24, 2012)

are you guys still on about this? come on now, you are talking like this is the worst ending of all time! which it definitely isnt...
there are tons of brilliant movies out there that have terrible endings. and the mass effect series as a whole is brilliant! and now this all sucks because the ending isnt as good as you hoped?
this is getting really pathetic.

also, if bioware releases something to make the ending better it wont cost a thing. the backlash from the bitching fans would be enormous.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 24, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> are you guys still on about this? come on now, you are talking like this is the worst ending of all time! which it definitely isnt...
> there are tons of brilliant movies out there that have terrible endings. and the mass effect series as a whole is brilliant! and now this all sucks because the ending isnt as good as you hoped?
> this is getting really pathetic.
> 
> also, if bioware releases something to make the ending better it wont cost a thing. the backlash from the bitching fans would be enormous.



no, the point is that the ending pretty much went 
"Fuck all the stuff you did, it didnt matter"
understand that fans are actually disliking the ending, NOT the whole game. I love the game, but the ending felt like everything I did was for nothing, there was no point for curing the genophage, no point for me to unite the quarians and geth, heck no point for me to uniting Joker with EDI.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 24, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> no, the point is that the ending pretty much went
> "Fuck all the stuff you did, it didnt matter"



so what? it still isnt the worst ending of all time.


----------



## Magick (Mar 24, 2012)

True, there was the cut to black in mid sentence ending for "The Sopranos"


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 24, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> so what? it still isnt the worst ending of all time.


no its still a BAD ending
thats the point
Its a BAD ending


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 24, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> are you guys still on about this?


Talking about the ending of Mass Effect 3 in a Mass Effect 3 thread?
Man, we really are going _too_ far with this obsession thing.



> come on now, you are talking like this is the worst ending of all time! which it definitely isnt...there are tons of brilliant movies out there that have terrible endings.


So, because it isn't the absolute worst thing ever, in any medium, people aren't allowed to bitch?
This makes no sense.
By that logic, you should be confronting far worse people about their problems than those of us complaining about the ME3 ending, because only the worst of the worst subjects are complaint-worthy.



> and the mass effect series as a whole is brilliant! and now this all sucks because the ending isnt as good as you hoped?
> this is getting really pathetic.


I don't think the game sucks at all.
I fucking loved Mass Effect 3.
I just hate the last few minutes of it.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 25, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> no its still a BAD ending
> thats the point
> Its a BAD ending



SO. WHAT?!
its a bad ending. big whoop! there are SO many other great games and movies with shitty endings. did they start petitions, donation drives and "take back bladerunner" campaigns for those? NO! they bitched about it a little and then they MOVED THE FUCK ON!
there are so many movies with shitty endings and the fans came up with theories to make the ending make sense.
and the worst part about this is that the ending to ME3 isnt even bad! it encourages the player to come up with ideas to make it make sense!

seriously, didnt you see the clues within the story that lead to the ending?

its pathetic... the outrage of the fans is nothing but overblown and completely pathetic. it makes you guys look like a bunch of selfentitles douchebags.
i just really cant get over how super sad this is...


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 25, 2012)

Spoiler: more about the ending.



I can't think of many great stories with endings that suck in the way Mass Effect 3's ending does. It would be as if "Natural Born Killers" turned out to be a feature length Burger King ad at the last second. This is a game series that people have invested hundreds of hours into playing, and then it just shits all over itself and everything it stands for. 


And don't even try the "open to interpretation" bullshit. There was nothing in the story to indicate that it would all end with "AND THEN A LITTLE ROBOT CHILD THING ASKS YOU WHAT COLOR EXPLOSIONS YOU WANT!" 

There are some stories with endings that are up to interpretation, and while some people are disappointed by them at least they're open to discussion. _Donnie Darko_ was open for interpretation. _Inception _was open for interpretation. Many games such as the original Half Life or S.T.A.L.K.E.R didn't really make it clear what happened after the credits rolled, but that was OK because it was interesting to think about. In Portal, the original ending just had Chell laying on the ground, and while it wasn't clear what she would do or even if she could survive, the story had ended and nobody complained. The ending to Far Cry 2 was one of the most depressingly nihilistic endings I've ever seen in a game, but I loved it. 

Mass Effect 3's ending isn't like those endings though. _Donnie Darko _was about an insane guy, and the ending was insane. _Inception _was about blurring the lines of reality, and guess what? It wasn't really clear what was real at the end. Far Cry 2 was about how nothing really mattered and at the end, shock of shocks, nothing fucking mattered. Brilliant. 

But those things aren't what Mass Effect was about. It was about self-determination, both in gameplay and story. It was about the right to fight for existence, the importance of making a stand and survival at all costs. Should the Krogan be allowed to breed? Should the Rachni be allowed to live? Can we trust the Geth? Are Batarians and humans doomed to fight to the bloody end? 

The fate of all these races hangs in the balance and only Shepard can determine what course they will take. Will she risk everything to spare them, or will she be like the reapers, exterminating all that poses a threat or inconvenience?  Her mercy, or her wrath, will decide the fate of billions.

...at least, that was how things were panning out until the end of mass effect 3, where suddenly the entire thing goes "JK LOL!" and everyone just fucking dies in the Mass Relay detonation, and all is for naught as the scattered and isolated survivors must tear each other apart to survive. 

Rocks fall. Everyone dies. Fuck your choices and the horse they rode in on.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 25, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> Spoiler: more about the ending.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dont you see? you already made your own ending^^ wether it sucks or not is up to your imagination.

do you really want bioware to hold your hand and show you what happened to every single character at the end?
return of the king got BUTCHERED for having a detailed 45 minutes long ending. and now all of a sudden you WANT that? thats weird to say the least.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 25, 2012)

Spoiler: ending



Unless you bold-facedly ignore existing canon, it's pretty clear that's what happens, and I defy anyone to interpret  in a way that makes it consistent with the rest of the game without completely ignoring all of what happens. 

It's true that you don't need to show each and every character with their kids or whatever 20 years later, but an ending should at least imply that *something* happens to them that is dramatically relevant. Even Far Cry 2, once again the game about nothing mattering, takes the time to point out that most of the characters you met along the way didn't matter either, and that your character will leave a long and lasting legacy of not mattering. It tells you that straight-up. That's a goddamn conclusion that's consistent with the themes of the game. 

In Mass Effect 3... well it looks like a few crashed somewhere and will have to eachother to survive, and that some of your squadmates may or may not have fucking teleported to join them. Shepard usually dead, or maybe has an agonal convulsion if you had enough resources (totally worth it.) This isn't just not failing to finish the story of their lives, but failing to finish the story of their goddamned character arcs. 

And what about the different races? We spent 3 games playing god, saving and smiting entire peoples at a whim. How does that turn out?

Well it doesn't. The game refuses to even acknowledge that it happened at all. As someone pointed out, even just seeing the various races fighting it out side by side, a Quarian tossing a spare mag to a geth, Salarians covering a charging wave of Krogan and Rachni or human fighters coming to the aid of the Batarian fleet would have made the ending so much more personal. 

But no. There's no payoff. Nothing to show you what you've accomplished except for that "red five standing by" sequence, and fuck that.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 25, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> Spoiler: ending
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the ending might be bad. i give that to you! however, the giant outcry of the fans over this is ridiculous. its just a damn game! people are threatening bioware employees over this... thats just stupid and really really sad.

edit: what i also dont get is why the fans are to outraged about the ending only. personally i dont want a new ending, i would demand a patch that makes the game stable! XD glitches and gamebreaking bugs everywhere!


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 25, 2012)

Threatening and "demanding" a new ending is kind of silly, though it does appear to be working somehow. Bitching and moaning however are absolutely the right response to shit like this. Even better is not buying future products like DLC, but Bioware earned every moment of this shit storm. 


Also, a lot of Mass Effect players probably play Bethesda games as well, meaning that they don't consider something a glitch unless it physically damages their computer. :v


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 25, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> Threatening and "demanding" a new ending is kind of silly, though it does appear to be working somehow. Bitching and moaning however are absolutely the right response to shit like this. Even better is not buying future products like DLC, *but Bioware earned every moment of this shit storm.*
> 
> 
> Also, a lot of Mass Effect players probably play Bethesda games as well, meaning that they don't consider something a glitch unless it physically damages their computer. :v



for what? making great games? statements like that are what im talking about. for some odd reason the bioware employees deserve to be punished and you deserve a better ending. no, you dont. you dont deserve anything.
oh and about not buying future bioware products, we all know that everyone who is bitching now will buy it anyway ;D


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm not talking about personally threatening their employees*, I mean complaining on forums/making youtube videos/etc, because if a company fucks up that much, they need to know. According that poll in that video, 91% of fans hated the ending enough to want it changed. That goes way, way beyond other "outrages" like L4D2 being made or MW2's lack of dedicated servers. 

You might not be that mad about it, but they pissed off their customer base in a way few others could even dream of. 

And I resent the notion that "they'll never piss fans off so much that they stop buying" because I already have stopped. While I'm a huge fan of the series, I couldn't bring myself to buy something from EA in the middle of Black March, and while I *might* have caved and bought it later had it turned out to be good, I don't feel particularly compelled to do it now. I really am just going to keep my Shepard in her last save game in Mass Effect 2, in a moment of victory untainted by multicolor explosions and shoehorned lessons in pseudo-philosophy. 


*ok, so maybe not *every* second. Bitching to the company is one thing, making it personal/possibly a crime is another.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 25, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> I'm not talking about personally threatening their employees*, I mean complaining on forums/making youtube videos/etc, because if a company fucks up that much, they need to know. *According that poll in that video, 91% of fans hated the ending enough to want it changed.* That goes way, way beyond other "outrages" like L4D2 being made or MW2's lack of dedicated servers.
> 
> You might not be that mad about it, but they pissed off their customer base in a way few others could even dream of.
> 
> ...



they want fiction to be changed, thats the biggest problem i have with this. all the bitching and moaning over a freaking videogame...
the fans are screaming BETRAYAL!! even though bioware delivered a great game. its a little unpolished but its still great!


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 25, 2012)

While the term "betrayal" is obviously a bit overdramatic, fans have a reason to feel like they do. They were very specifically promised that what happened wouldn't happen. 

Nobody suspected that when Bioware said the ending "wouldn't be ABC," that they actually meant "No, we're going to color code them red, blue and green instead!" 

Maybe to you it's "just a freaking videogame," but there are people that are as serious about Mass Effect as fans of Star Wars or Lord of the Rings. This was a saga they invested hundreds of hours of their life into, only to have it all get shat on at the last second. 

I've already said that I thought the "demanding" a different ending was silly, but there's nothing wrong with telling Bioware that you're pissed off, or that a different ending might change your mind. I'd certainly be impressed.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 25, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> While the term "betrayal" is obviously a bit overdramatic, fans have a reason to feel like they do. *They were very specifically promised that what happened wouldn't happen.*
> 
> Nobody suspected that when Bioware said the ending "wouldn't be ABC," that they actually meant "No, we're going to color code them red, blue and green instead!"
> 
> ...



about the first bolded part: your mom also promised you a pony for christmas. or something of similar value if you are not into horses.
about the second part: so yeah, you did spend a couple hundred hours on the game to get 100%. and they didnt show you how every single war asset in the game did its job or how every single fleet got back home after the mission was completed. so what? thats up to your own imagination. dont just demand to be spoonfed by them only because you invested so much time into a videogame! again, you dont deserve anything, you have to use your own imagination for once.

and about comparing this to star wars, thats a whole different beast all together. lucas didnt just buttfuck the ending, he buttfucked 50% of the 6 movies. not to mention that the outcry of the mass effect fans is even worse that the outcry of the pissed star wars fans.

the only thing i like about this is that apparently videogames have evolved so much over the years that they are now mainstream enough to piss off fans just as much as movies and books have been doing it for years^^


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 25, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> about the first bolded part: your mom also promised you a pony for christmas. or something of similar value if you are not into horses.


You don't pay your parents to buy you a specific present like that.
How is this even comparable?

People are _buying_ a product.
Something specific that had specific things promised to them ahead of time.
A product that, at minimum, runs for about $60.
More, if you want all the tie-ins, and the rest of the trilogy.

And, to add to your example, fuck yes I'd be pissed if I paid for my parents to buy me a pony and I didn't get it, and they just kept my money anyway.
_"I couldn't get that for you, but here's Twilight the Board Game, instead. Also, I spent your money on it."_
Who, in their right mind, wouldn't?


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 25, 2012)

My mom wasn't a corperation that I sent money to expecting a goddamn pony. And actually my parents were the cynical type so they never even tried to convince me there was a Santa. 

"Every single war asset in the game?" Try a single one. Something, ANYTHING to say that "oh yeah, you totally did a bunch of stuff. That was cool." Players united a galaxy, they should see a god damned united galaxy. Fuck "imagining" that. You could go imagine the whole damned thing, it's not as rewarding as the game nodding to the fact that you went the extra mile and showing that what you did was extraordinary. 

Think of the most epic, dramatic movie scene you know. Something where everything rode on the results. Think, like, the moment Hans made up his mind to go and help the rebellion instead of fleeing with the cash. What if instead of showing you that, it just had the Death Star blowing up and it was kinda-sorta-implied later that Hans had gone to help? "WELL YOU COULD JUST IMAGINE WHAT IT WOU-" Bullshit, I want to see fucking Hans Solo riding in and blasting shit to save the day. It's the moment of catharsis that demonstrates the power of loyalty and comradery and whatnot. 

We all want to see the scene where one lone private turns around during a retreat and yells "NO MAN GETS LEFT BEHIND!" before running back to save his friend who, at the beginning of the film, had been his enemy. It's all about the moment the orcs march out of Mordor and we realize that the band of men assembled at the gate may have just sacrificed everything to buy the hobbits time. Just having it sorta-implied that that shit happened SUCKS. 


And I would argue that what Bioware did was far, far worse than George Lucas' edits. Imagine if, at the end of the last star wars film, Luke murdered the shit out of Darth Vader and joined the dark side, but it turned out that the dark side had been right all along because it was all actually the plan of this robot child thing that you'd never seen before. THAT would be like Mass Effect 3, only it would probably make more sense. 

Hans shooting first is making him act out of character. The ending of Mass Effect 3 makes the entire story out-of-character.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 26, 2012)

im sick of this. just go watch this episode of the game overthinker because that guy makes the point way better than i can: http://www.screwattack.com/shows/partners/game-overthinker/game-overthinker-episode-68-crass-effect

to make it short one last time: bioware doesnt owe you anything. and they didnt lie either because depending on your choices you DID get a different ending. you fell for a marketing ploy, deal with it. you bought the game, biowares obligations to you end with that purchase. whether you like the game or not is your problem.
you guys are talking like you are the friggin authors of the series >__> which you ARENT. sure, you were able to make choices but ultimately you still just followed a predetermined path that branches off many times. you didnt write anything, you arent the author of it and you have no right to demand how the game ends other than the choices you can make within the game.


----------



## Leon Steelpaw (Mar 26, 2012)

http://uninhibitedandunrepentant.tumblr.com/post/19344938387/mind-holy-fuck

you can all be quiet now


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 26, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> im sick of this. just go watch this episode of the game overthinker because that guy makes the point way better than i can: http://www.screwattack.com/shows/partners/game-overthinker/game-overthinker-episode-68-crass-effect
> 
> to make it short one last time: bioware doesnt owe you anything. and they didnt lie either because depending on your choices you DID get a different ending. you fell for a marketing ploy, deal with it. you bought the game, biowares obligations to you end with that purchase. whether you like the game or not is your problem.
> you guys are talking like you are the friggin authors of the series >__> which you ARENT. sure, you were able to make choices but ultimately you still just followed a predetermined path that branches off many times. you didnt write anything, you arent the author of it and you have no right to demand how the game ends other than the choices you can make within the game.



Legally, yes, they could have made pretty much anything they damn well pleased. They could have had the reapers just whip out top hats and canes and dance of screen. 

That doesn't mean it wasn't a shitty thing to do. 



Leon Steelpaw said:


> http://uninhibitedandunrepentant.tumblr.com/post/19344938387/mind-holy-fuck
> 
> you can all be quiet now



Only indoctrination theory is bullshit. Bioware wanted the ending like they made it, or, according to some rumors, one writer with no double-checking wanted to make it.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 26, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> Legally, yes, they could have made pretty much anything they damn well pleased. They could have had the reapers just whip out top hats and canes and dance of screen.
> 
> That doesn't mean it wasn't a shitty thing to do.
> 
> ...



they made an ending that encourages you to think for yourself what happened afterwards. thats why i like the indoctrination theory so much: ultimately it doesnt matter whether its true or not. it was the effort of the fans to go one step further than just making predetermined decisions (you didnt make your own decisions during the games, thats why i dont get what everyone is so upset about most decisions being ignored in the end) and actually write the story yourself.

oh and about rumors: you cant take them seriously in this situation. it might be true but its more likely that a butthurt fan made it up, more butthurt fans liked it and started to spread it.

also: dont write the indoctrination theory off as bullshit like that! it doesnt MATTER whether its true or not! its the effort of the fans that counts! i dont see you making suggestions how the story might go on. all you do is complain about "your" decisions during the games not mattering in the end. as i said before, they arent your decisions. you just followed a predetermined path that happens to branch off a lot along the way.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 26, 2012)

The rumors contain fairly specific details about the production of the game and, while the person that supposedly said it publicly denies it (you know, so they don't get fired) they fit the facts. They wanted to make the ending to Deus Ex, because the best way to make something deep and thoughtful is to copy pasta something else that's deep and thoughtful, right? 

And indoctrination theory is bullshit. Bioware doesn't get out of having written an absolute flaming turd just because their fans made a valiant effort to try to salvage it. The canon ending, the one the writer(s?) had in mind, sucks profoundly. Rejecting their ending and substituting your own doesn't make their ending not shit.

 I've already explained why just saying "it's open for interpretation!" is bullshit. The game doesn't show you a lot, but it does show you enough to suck ass. They show the relays blowing up (IN A SPIFFY COLOR OF YOUR CHOICE!) It's hard to interpret away that kind of face-keyboarding bullcrap. 


If you think that choices aren't that important because there's a mathematically limited number of possible combinations, then I have to wonder why you bother playing Mass Effect in the first place. It's a game that's about choices based on your personal preferences so that you can see the outcome of your choices. Yeah, technically if I sit around and just play make-believe in my head I have more freedom, but I also lose feedback. Games with choices are about feedback, you want to input a choice, however limited, and see the result of that choice as it plays out in the world around you. I swear this was the point of my entire last post. _PEOPLE WANT TO FUCKING *SEE* THE RESULTS OF THEIR ACTIONS. _"Well you could just imagine it" is bullshit, because I could just imagine a whole god damned story if I felt like it. That's not what people paid $60 to do. 


Here are two good articles about why gamers should bitch about the ending of Mass Effect 3.


EDIT: That video you linked to... as much as I like movie bob, it pretty much missed every point. The guy admits he hasn't even *played* the series. 

People keep framing it as though fans are suing or something, insisting that they have a constitutional right to a better ending or whatever. It isn't really like that. While it's true that bioware doesn't "owe" fans a good game, this isn't strictly about obligation. It's not what Bioware *needs* to do, but what they *should* do now that they've disappointed the vast majority of their fans. Technically they could release a formal statement of "fuck you and the horse you rode in on" and patch the game to have this cut in at the end of the last cutscene. 

It doesn't mean they should, and it doesn't mean that they should be immune from complaint if they do.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 26, 2012)

it is ok to be upset. but whining about it for weeks after the release like that and demanding that a work of fiction has to be changed only because you dont like the ending does make the crying fans look like a bunch of self entitled crybabies.
so you did pay 60 bucks for it. tough tits! there are other games out there that cost 60 bucks and they suck even harder. or the new tony hawk games that you can only play with an overpriced piece of plastic that doesnt work?
you bought a game and you dont like it. that happens all the time. get over it!


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 26, 2012)

Those two articles explain exactly why gamers shouldn't shut up, and you keep using that word "demanding." Nobody's taken hostages. There's no bomb in bioware's HQ. A petition isn't a ransom note, it's saying that "Yeah we're pissed off, but we'd be happier if you did this." 

It's kind of an important difference.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 26, 2012)

when you make a petition you are demanding something. you are upset about something and you want it changed.
as i said before, its ok that the fans are upset. its their opinion that the ending blows and thats perfectly fine. but they are completely blowing it out of proportion! its still just a game. a work of fiction.
games are art. and when games and gamers want to be taken seriously as a mainstream medium then they have to quit their whining and just move on!


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 26, 2012)

Now, see, I don't get how dismissing it as "just a game" helps games gain legitimacy. 

I sense that you weren't a huge fan of the series in the way many others were, and for you perhaps it wasn't a big deal, but for some this was an epic on the scale of Star Wars or LoTR. The fact that it ended in a flaming wreck of B-grade pseudo-philosophy, abandoning everything that made it good in favor of Deus Ex Copypasta, was devastating. Like I said, imagine if Luke went darkside.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 26, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> Now, see, I don't get how dismissing it as "just a game" helps games gain legitimacy.
> 
> I sense that you weren't a huge fan of the series in the way many others were, and for you perhaps it wasn't a big deal, but for some this was an epic on the scale of Star Wars or LoTR. The fact that it ended in a flaming wreck of B-grade pseudo-philosophy, abandoning everything that made it good in favor of Deus Ex Copypasta, was devastating. Like I said, imagine if Luke went darkside.



i am not dismissing it. but it still is "just a game" just like star wars is "just a movie" or like lord of the rings is "just a book". it doesnt really affect your life other than being entertainment for you. i dont take it seriously, i just let it entertain me.

i love the series by the way. its my favorite game series of all time. i just also happen to like the ending.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 27, 2012)

If you're content with the game, then there's nothing really stopping you from just going and enjoying it. If you'd rather move on to other things, then you can do that too. 

That doesn't mean people are somehow wrong for feeling otherwise.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 27, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> If you're content with the game, then there's nothing really stopping you from just going and enjoying it. If you'd rather move on to other things, then you can do that too.
> 
> That doesn't mean people are somehow wrong for feeling otherwise.



thats not what im saying. i simply think the reaction of the fans is completely overblown.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 27, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> thats not what im saying. i simply think the reaction of the fans is completely overblown.


its was made over blown by smaller groups, I dislike the ending cause it feel that I had no control, specially if you dont get the 5000+ EMS (BTW bioware did lie that you didnt have to play MP NOR any of the other games to get the best ending, though most likely they will go about creating tons of DLC to make up the 2.5k War assets short for the 5k+ EMS.) For everyone else its the same ending, with very little change between all of em. If anything they could redo the ending but keep the same format. They could of gone to have the catalyst explain why he took the form of the small child you have in your nightmares, they could of gone to have your shepard talk about how that the Geth didnt want to fight their creators, only defended themselves to only 300 years later to finally have peace between them and their creators as they wanted to disprove that synthetics and organics. This would lead to him explaining that picking destroy will sadly destroy the geth along with the reapers. I know bioware could of done better for the ending, it just felt they just gave up at the end. I dont want a new ending, I want a better done one.

anyway played some Multiplayer yesterday
[yt]epdw_gov008[/yt]


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 27, 2012)

Multiplayer is a fun time waster. So long as the team mates cooperate and are good enough.


----------



## JArt. (Mar 27, 2012)

Is there a way to killneither the quarians or geth; i personally chose quarians because i didnt want Tali to die but i feel as if the geth deserved to live more sense it wasnt their choice. to wage war in the first place.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 27, 2012)

JArt. said:


> Is there a way to killneither the quarians or geth; i personally chose quarians because i didnt want Tali to die but i feel as if the geth deserved to live more sense it wasnt their choice. to wage war in the first place.


To save both Tali and the Geth in ME3 
ME2
You need both Tali and Legion loyal (and have chosen to keep legion instead of giving him to the illusive man)
ME3
You need to save the Admiral instead of the stranded Quarians he requests you to save  
You need to disable the geth fighters to then have the Geth Alphas to join you also
You sadly need a full bar of your reputation to get the paragon/renegade choices to appear (Paragon is the one I picked to save both the geth and the Quarians, dunno if renegade does the same)
Some folks say you have to side with Tali, the civilian fleet (the initial choice to retreat when dealing with the destroyer) and then side to not have legion broken down to find the weakness of the geth.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 27, 2012)

it would be cool if you guys could use spoiler tags for that stuff...



Spoiler: spoiler



getting both the quarians and the geth to join you is rather easy. essentially you only need legion and a high paragon/renegade rating and you need to save that one general before you tackle the last mission on rannoch.
you then tell legion to upload the reaper codes to the geth. tali begs him to stop and tries to stop the fleet but they wont listen. the paragon dialogue option then allows shepard to convince the admirals to stop their attack.

but personally im a lot more bummed out about what you have to do to make both the krogan and the salarians join you.
wrex needs to have died on virmire and the cure needs to be sabotaged. that way wrex' brother wreave wont find about the fake cure.
i REALLY dont like that option. it involves killing one of my favorite characters of the series and you need to lie to the krogans... plus, when you manage to save the salarian councilor the salarians will join you anyway


----------



## JArt. (Mar 27, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> To save both Tali and the Geth in ME3
> ME2
> You need both Tali and Legion loyal (and have chosen to keep legion instead of giving him to the illusive man)
> ME3
> ...


Did all of that, the only problem was that Legion died on my characters account when i played ME2 :'( i guess il have to use my other account then.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 27, 2012)

JArt. said:


> Did all of that, the only problem was that Legion died on my characters account when i played ME2 :'( i guess il have to use my other account then.





Spoiler: spoiler



yeah, legion is essential. otherwise he gets replaces by that geth VI and as far as i know that makes it impossible to make peace between the geth and the quarians.


----------



## JArt. (Mar 27, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, legion is essential. otherwise he gets replaces by that geth VI and as far as i know that makes it impossible to make peace between the geth and the quarians.





Spoiler: spoiler



Oh come on that was Mass Effect Two! -_- ok you win.


oh sorry didnt read well.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 27, 2012)

Spoiler: PC Mass Effect games



if you have the PC version of ME2 then there are save file editors folks have been using to abuse ME3, as in setting themselves up for maximum war assets as so far folks believe and only counted if you do everything perfect...you can only get 7,515 war assets total from just single player. Some folks have found 300 more war assets having ties to Omega (that place you start near in ME2) when they took apart the game (and they are still taking it apart to see if theres is hidden Assets that is coming via DLC) so also showing possible future DLC around Omega (probably helping Aria take it back) bumping the number to 7,815 still short of the 4000's endings and way to low for the 5000's ending if you do single player only


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 28, 2012)

Did a Solo Run on Bronze today
[yt]PARP2r6-jWY[/yt]


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 5, 2012)

welp, bioware announced that they will release free DLC this summer that will add new scenes to the ending and epilogue.
http://investor.ea.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=662095

im still perfectly fine with the current ending but im really curious to see what they will add^^


----------



## Cain (Apr 13, 2012)

Okay, I've just finished the ME3 singleplayer, so be prepared for a wall of text conveying my feelings, opinions, and reactions to the game. (Contains Spoilers about ME2 & ME3)

*Some Background
*
I've played through Mass Effect 2, but not ME1. I never really got around to playing it, I entered the series in the sequel. It probably made me miss out on the 'core' aspects of the story, and the story behind Shepard and the members of his original team, but I feel from the second game I managed to get a good enough idea of the main characters. 
On ME2, I created a female Shepard, named Valkyrie, a soldier, earthborn, and a 'lone survivor' or whatever that one was. And apparently Ashley Williams died in the first game, and Kaidan was still alive. Valkyrie was the default female, I think. I had created a male Shepard previously, and was around a third the way through the story, when I encountered the romance aspect of ME. I wanted to romance Garrus, for reasons unknown, but found I was unable to. In my frustration, I created Valkyrie. 
Needless to say, I completely left my Male Shepard behind and finished ME2 with Valkyrie. With Garrus in tow, of course. I can't exactly remember what I did to the reaper base in the ending, but I think I destroyed it. Or similar. All my squad survived, save for Jack. I never really cared much for her, didn't use her much at all. 
My favorite squad members, to start off with, were Garrus, Tali, Grunt, and Mordin. Jacob was okay and Miranda was just annoying. Kasumi was alright, and Legion was pretty cool. Morinth, meh, didn't really mind. Didn't mind Thane much either or Zaeed. But I mostly used Garrus and Grunt in my normal squads because they were Soldiers, and I preferred good 'ol guns over powers. I changed my strategy when I got to ME3, however. I mostly chose Paragon choices, because I preferred them. 
I imported my saved Valkyrie into ME3, and by then she was level 30 I think. Can't remember. Her hair color was changed from the auburn/redish to blonde, which kinda annoyed me, but when I looked at the red hair color, and the default femshep in ME3, I was like 'No waaaay' so I kept my Shepard. I don't know why I didn't change back to my male Shepard after I romanced Garrus. I don't know, maybe I felt like I could relate more? Or maybe I felt that I liked having a change from the normal male this male that? Or maybe I just wanted to keep having nice time with Garrus. 

Storyline (Not including the ending)
I've played Mass Effect 2, and I knew what to expect from the narrative. But wow, I was still blown away by the intensity and the dramatization of the storyline. People say it's linear. That's the point of Mass Effect. It's an interactive movie more than a game when it comes down to the story. Sure, people say that if you want a story, read a book, playing a game is just making you lazy, unable to decipher the meaning hidden in the words spread across the pages of a book. Mass Effect 3 brings you into the story, and where there are gaps left wanting, your imagination fills in for you. 
I remember listening intently to all the small conversations scattered around the Milky Way, notably the Citadel, and after I had stopped playing the game, my mind filled in those blanks with near endless possibilities. Okay, slight exaggeration, but I really did feel immersed in the Mass Effect 3 world. Say I'm taking my games too seriously, but I'm just enjoying thoughts of a completely different world, surreal from ours.
I know pretty much all of you reading this will have played ME3, so I won't really recap anything, but I will comment on some parts.
I found the start, when the Reapers invade Earth, as predictable, but still gut-wrenching. I had played the ME2 DLC, Arrival, I think it was called, in which Shepard is warned about the coming Reaper threat, by a Prothean beacon.
And that Kid. That goddamn Kid in the vent, which as you know, shows up throughout the entire story, and is even represented as the Catalyst at the end (more on the ending later). I guess Bioware felt they needed a 'framing device' of sorts? I found the slo-mo dream scenes where you're in a dark forest with ashes everywhere and shadows chasing after the kid annoying, and hilarious after I started pretending I was a pedophile chasing after him. No joke. I was that bored of those parts. 
Of course, I didn't know that then and wanted to save him, but ah well. Bastard didn't want to come with me. 
Then Anderson stayed behind. I was like 'Why?!' but eventually I just 'meh'd and went on. 
The rest of the story was really enjoyable, and immersing. Again, it was easy to predict when some of the 'old' squad members would show up. What's that? Gotta go help the turians so they'll join forces and help retake earth later? 'Kay! I just know my sweet, sweet Garrus will be there. And lo and behold, I was right. 
Afterwards, oh the Quarians need help too? Here I come, Tali! Bing! Correct.
And Mordin. I was sad he died, curing the Genophage. I didn't sabotage it, I wanted the Krogan to help the Turians. I enjoyed his fast-talking and mumbling and rambling and general quirkiness. 
And of course, Legion. I had to kill him. I favored Tali and the quarians over the Geth, even though I did want them to be intelligent, and free-thinking. But then they'd decimate the Quarian fleet, and Tali would be devastated. Couldn't let that happen. 
Morinth was kind of unexpected, I didn't think much of her in ME2, so I was surprised when she popped up in that other temple.
I did do Miranda's mission/find where Cerberus is, which annoyed me because you have to do it with all the annoying Miranda Miranda Miranda and her father and sister and etc. 
And FUCKING Kai Leng! Jesus Christ I found him as THE single most annoying person in the entire goddamn game. I could easily have killed him when I encountered him at the Asari temple on Thessia, which was rather depressing and saddening seeing another magnificent planet and it's species getting destroyed, Again. And he stole the data from the Prothean beacon.
Side note, that small part about the Asari's practical foothold over the other races being due to the Protheans giving it to them was really interesting, and slightly disturbing, in my mind of 'omg what will happen in the future? Will we discover aliens? Life? Faster-than-light travel? Practical laser weapons?' etc. 
Back to the bastard Kai Leng, when I finally did kill him at the Cerberus base, I rejoiced. Annoying cunt. 
Oh yeah, the part about the Prothean and actually discovering and awakening a live one, Javik, was really interesting too. And a large plot twist, for me. Don't know why they have African accents though. Or why the Quarians sound slightly middle-eastern, or Persian. 
But yeah, I also found the 'side' missions as engaging too, defeating various Cerberus plots, etc, etc.
Let me just say, I was generally annoyed with Cerberus throughout the game. Like, we were 'helping' eachother in ME2, now the Illusive Man is just being a complete dick. Pah.
In whole, I fuckin' loved the storyline. It was engaging, immersive, and downright epic. It lived up to the expectations I had of it, being a Mass Effect game, and then some. 

Visuals & Music

I play on a self-built high-end gaming rig, with a 1920x1080 resolution screen, so I wasn't holding anything back when it came to the graphics options. Full blast. Hooah. 
But yeah, on the most part, I found the visuals as captivating and highly-detailed, not to mention awe-inspiring, looking over the galaxy, and the millions upon billions of stars and planets. It let me down, sometimes, seeing low-res textures to quickly change into high-res, but ah well. But I felt some parts it was just laziness, looking out the window on the Normandy, seeing a clear defined line in the middle of space, two pictures copied and pasted, not well. And some parts of the maps, Citadel too. Just general low-res textures in places. I was really let-down with the cinematic cutscenes. The ones where you couldn't control what you said, the 'film' ones. They were pretty damn low-quality and that annoyed me. But generally, I forgive EA & BioWare, it's a lot of worlds, and a lot of things, and people, vegetation, etc. Skyrim had low-res stuff in lots of places. Doesn't really compare, but I still didn't mind it. Generally, visuals were really good. Alien faces were good too, but sometimes there were things a bit iffy, human eyes bulging out slightly, weird shapes in a turians open mouth, etc.
The Music was brilliant. Mostly. The music that plays whilst you witness a planet get destroyed or something similar, is your good 'ol dramatic instrumental music, which I loved and really added to the experience. Some of the battle music was slightly annoying, I just ended up playing my own music over it sometimes.
But again, all in all, pretty damn amazing.

*Gameplay
*
The game hadn't changed much from ME2, except for somethings, like being able to vault things without taking cover behind them, and what I really liked, ammo and upgrades allowing you to shoot and damage through cover! I loved that. It was annoying in ME2 to keep having to wait for enemies to pop their heads out or start shooting at me to kill them. The cover system was good. Not that I used it that often. Wait, no, I did. It was useful. My run 'n gun attitude, kept my shields constantly having to recharge, not to mention my health. 
I really liked the 'power melee', it was funny seeing a giant holo-spike coming out of my omni-tool. And useful, too, with my run-n-gun method. 
Guns. Me gusta. I mostly used the rifle, then the shotgun, then sniper. With a huge excess of thermal clips everywhere, I rarely needed to switch to my backup pistol or SMG. And that 'weight' thingy, I paid no attention to it whatsoever. I just disregarded the weight aspect of guns, and chose based on two things. Damage, and capacity. Couldn't care about accuracy, or weight, or fire rate. I chose weapons which had the highest damage first, then modified them using my upgrades to add to their capacity and more damage. The rifle that fired mini-grenades I loved, and was sad that I found it so late in the game. Until then, I had used the 3-round burst one, which had high-damage too. I used the Claymore shotgun. Highest damage. Say hello to my little friend, much? And when I had it, the Widow. 
And my Soldier powers, I usually used armor-piercing ammo, which I obtained from Garrus, fully upgraded, and concussive shot, fully upgraded, and fully upgraded 'nades. Oh my god the addition of grenades, proper grenades made me so happy. They were a bit OP, though. 
I played on Normal, and with my damage-heavy weapons and damaging ammo, it wasn't all that hard to kill the 'bosses'. The Banshees, though, were disgusting, and fucking annoying. Damn those barriers and huge armor. They were really grotesque, though, and it was gross looking at them through my sniper scope, trying to kill them ASAP. 
I liked the diving, and the rolling. They were just really fun, and useless to me, except to look cool and just get around funnily. I know you're supposed to use it to dodge missiles and the like, but I have -cover- for that.
One thing that still annoyed me from ME2, was the non-combat walking and 'running'. More like a slow-jog. Annoyed the hell out of me.
I really enjoyed exploring the various non-combat places, and by that, I mean I really enjoyed exploring the Citadel. I kinda hoped for a wider variety of places to go, like in ME2 there was the Citadel, Omega...Can't remember if there was anything else, but still. I made a point of ALWAYS talking to everyone and my squad-mates while they were out of combat, in the Normandy too. Gotta keep talkin' to 'em. You could always miss that key conversation. 
*
The Ending

*
Now for the bit that's caused so much controversy throughout the gaming world. 
The mission to re-take earth, was pretty awesome. And easy, on Normal anyways. But then again, Mass Effect's story will always trump and be better than it's combat. Back on topic, My 'effective combat readiness' thing or whatever, was around 2500 or something, with a total of 4750 (around there). I don't understand how there's an actual, and effective, and how it's pretty much half. Aren't they the same? Bleh. I had read up on the ME3 wiki about the ending, the options and what could happen and so on. I know, it ruined my experience, but I did it with ME2 after I heard I'd lose teammembers if I wasn't careful, and so after checking the ME3 wiki, I went for the 'control' option, at the end. With my ECR being under 2500, the mass relays were all destroyed, and etc, leaving the population of the galaxy stranded, never to know of eachother again. As was demonstrated in the last cutscene after the credits. 
I saw that in all the choices, Shepard dies. And to be real honest, I didn't want that to happen. I wanted to keep my life, and live on, and after a rather emotional last talk with Garrus before the final final part of the mission commenced, in which I was almost in tears myself (call me a wuss), I wanted to stay with Garrus. But after I was watching the credits scroll up, I rationally thought that if Shepard survived, then there would be continuation, and the Mass Effect trilogy would have to be continued, and a game that carries on so long would get tiring after following the same storyline. So I accepted the protagonist had to die for the series to be finalized. I don't think, many people realized this and wanted Shepard to live on.
I also understood that the whole ECR thing and how high it is affecting your outcome is acceptable, as you'd want the highest readiness of your forces before you try and take out the massive threat to the entire galaxy. Again, I don't think people understood this. But I think they should have made this more obvious to players, as a small panel in your ship is the only thing that alerts you to it, I only found it because I scour everywhere searching for anything. 
I read that the other options for saving earth was to destroy all synthetic life including the reapers, which was pretty stupid. Yeah, it solves the problem of synths taking over the organics (more later), and takes out the massive threat but it's just going to recycle, as the Catalyst mentioned. And the other, to combine synth and organic was kinda stupid. I thought that the universe was supposed to be defining, and yet similar in so many different ways. But not like that. So no. I chose 'control' because it seemed like the most sensible option. Also because Garrus (relationship) and 'favored squadmate' and Joker would survive. I thought it was going to be Tali, but then I remembered I had used Javik pretty much all the time before I found Tali, and that was after half-way, so damn. 
Ending cutscene was pretty weird. They crash, and find themselves on a mystery planet, which has 2 (+?) moons, and lots of greenery. And I'm assuming that's the planet the kid and 'stargazer' are on at the final cutscene, which leaves so many questions unanswered. "Is it the same planet?" "Did everyone survive?" "If it is the same planet, how did they repopulate humans with only aliens on the Normandy surviving?" and etc.
I, personally, wasn't disappointed by the ending, or angered by it. I was just. Perplexed. And accepting. I mean, sure, you want everything to work out great in the end after you've done so much, but it's not always meant to be. And I don't think people could handle that. Because it was a game, I think people wanted everything to work out great, because they didn't want to be reminded that life is so much similar, rarely turning out how you wanted it to. So I guess I was slightly disappointed, and this comic is a funny, yet kind of true way of describing it: http://jaynaylor.com/originallife/archives/2012/03/296.html
The Mass Effect Series really engaged me, and I enjoyed it. It was one of the best series I've ever played. I've felt deep emotions while playing it, felt right there with the characters, and etc. And when it's all ended with that... Well, I guess I just have to accept it and remember the vast majority of good parts.


*General Feelings*
After I finished, and the credits were rolling, I felt pretty damn emotional.
I mean, I had finished a series (not the first game I know) that had spanned over 5 years (I think?), a game that I will consider one of the best I have ever played (discounting the meh ending of ME3), as it was funny, engaging, gripping, saddening, immersive, and amazing.   
All in all, I felt that the Mass Effect series will go down as one of the best gaming series of recent times, regardless of what people think of the 3rd's ending. Sure, people will remember CoD's sales, BF3's graphics, Skyrim's sheer size, but people will also remember Mass Effect's story. It's narrative. Plot. It has all the makings of a brilliant, brilliant novel. And then some. With that, added with the visuals of the modern gaming age. Well, it truly is amazing.

That's my view on the game/trilogy.

Sorry for the giant wall of text.
Also, if you guys have questions, ask.  This took me way too long to type for me to disregard it completely and ignore responses.


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 13, 2012)

Just read that Game Informer gave it a 10/10. I have officially given up on the Game Informer reviews. Ever since Halo reach was given a 9.2, yet MW3 was given a 9.0, and even worse,  ME3 got a perfect 10?!?! I love the Mass Effect trilogy, but I honestly feel like ME3 is the worst one so far. They could have incorporated so much more into it. Not only was the story shitty, but all the glitches I kept running into drove me to the brink of insanity. Sometimes I feel like they are being bribed to give games rave-tastic ratings.


----------



## JArt. (Apr 13, 2012)

Mxpklx said:


> Just read that Game Informer gave it a 10/10. I have officially given up on the Game Informer reviews. Ever since Halo reach was given a 9.2, yet MW3 was given a 9.0, and even worse,  ME3 got a perfect 10?!?! I love the Mass Effect trilogy, but I honestly feel like ME3 is the worst one so far. They could have incorporated so much more into it. Not only was the story shitty, but all the glitches I kept running into drove me to the brink of insanity. Sometimes I feel like they are being bribed to give games rave-tastic ratings.


ME3 was the best of the series and anyone will tell you that, except for a few butt-hurts who complain about the ending.


----------



## Cain (Apr 13, 2012)

I'd just like to insert a mini-rant here.

I hate people who give games bad reps because they encountered bugs or glitches. You can't believe the hundreds or even thousands of people who put their time and effort into making a huge game like Mass Effect 3. I'd like to see you make a similar game and for it to have no glitches. Just because they're a huge company, doesn't mean it can't make mistakes. Everyone's human.

/mini-rant


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Jul 17, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> You still can't be gay with Garrus, or anyone that wasn't already gay / bi in the previous games' story, for that matter.



Not true, you can have sex with that dolt Kaidan. Apparently Garrus was going to be a s/s love interest, but EA put their foot down because he was too popular to risk on a gay romance or some shit like that





Smelge said:


> And fuck you for making me have to shoot Wrex.



Yeah how dare Bioware make you kill the guy who tried to kill you because you betrayed him and doomed his entire species to extinction. You deserved the loss in War Assets


----------

